# Descent into Hell



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

*Inquisitorial Notice* 

The rouge priest “Christopher the Lightbringer” and his folowers has declared open rebellion against the Imperium!!!

By order of:

Inquisitor, Cortez
Inquisitor, William, the Ironheart

As of:

M41, ######

Christopher the “Lightbringer”, formerly a priest of the Imperium, is declared a heretic. He is wanted dead or alive. By order of the inquisition, any who have information relating to this man or those loyal to him, or information that could lead to their capture, should report this information to their local officials at once. 
*Thought for the day: The emperor is always watching *

---

The inquisitors pace up and down the cabin of the Valkarie

“Each of you have been hand picked for this series of missions.”

Sais Cortez.

“Each of you have specific skills that will be required to complete the tasks ahead. The main war will be fought by the arbites and PDF, we on the other hand, will be infiltrating the heretics directly, striking deep into their territory and carving out the heart from within. It is our mission to kill this “Lightbringer” 

William speaks.

“Elysia, the planet with the highest percentage of converted individuals will be our focus. As of now, it is the planet we believe him to be hiding on. He was last seen in the capital city, named “Eilzen” The heretics have congregated around and in the city. The main areas of resistance from them are the Arbite precinct headquarters, and the city center which houses the local PDF detachment.”

Cortez interrupts.

“The PDF is at the moment distracted however with the matter of weeding out heretics within its own ranks. Should we be able to assassinate their leader, the heretics will be disorganized and fall like dominoes. The heresy on the other planets is minimal, they will be weeded out once the main body has fallen.”

Green lights blink on by the doors of the Valkarie 

“Last check! Everyone has a grav chute? Good!” 

You line up as the doors open, the inquisitors behind you. One by one in quick succession you leap out falling into the city. 

You land in a now ruined building that by the looks of things once contained a metalworks. A few hundred meters away a mob of about 20 heretics can be seen haphazardly stomping thru the rubble. One of them spots you and they begin to move in your direction…


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Urudiah Valgar landed first and rolled as he hit the ground to absorb the shock. Standing within the building ruin, he noticed a group of around two dozen heretics charging towards their position. Looking to Wrath (His Evisorator), he counter-charged the mob. Others landed behind him and followed in a similar suite.....


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William landed lightly on his toes, the anti-gravity systems in his armor setting himdown softly. Cortez lands next to him and takes his weapons out. As William takes hold of his mace and inferno pistol he looks at Cortez,"I will take two of our group around and attempt to find a seperate way into the traitor's harrem." he turned and looked at the group that just landed, "Sisters Ravier and Epsilon! With me!" he didnt wait for them answer and he ran off into a blackened building.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jedon giggled as he landed on his backside on the jump down. He saw the Heretics and acted quickly, leaning on all fours and licking the ground.
"Don't worry Inquisitors there are no Heretics here." The Sanctioned Psyker said loudly before getting up and looking shocked at the group running towards them. He was silent for a moment longer before screaming and racing towards them, during the run his eyes began to dilate as he used his powers, causing the shots fired at him to swerve out of the way and towards his own allies! When he reached the first heretic instead of clubbing at him with his staff or shooting him with his pistol Jedon simply spat in his face. "You little brat!" was the response just before he hit him in the nose with the butt of his Lasgun. Jedon collapsed to the ground and could only manage a gasp and a "Holy Emperor I'm a tomato!" as his nose bled and the enemy levelled his gun at him to shoot...

((OOC: told ya my guy was mad. . .:biggrin)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hitting the ground hard, Lynata rolled before getting to her feet, only to hear inquisitor Tolle calling for her and sister Epsilon to follow him as he fled the area to do what inquisitor did best, she guessed. 

Out of the corner of her eye she saw the witch charging forward, if they were lucky he would receive His peace and die. It was beyond her why either inquisitor tolerated such an abomination when they did not have to.


Catching up to Tolle, Lynata could not help but ask the question that had been nagging at her for some time. _"My lord, why have we come here of all places? If the rogue is dangerous enough to warrant you and lord Cortez than surely even he is not foolish enough to stay where he has been seen."_ Had she asked such a thing to any of her sister superiors, lashings would have been in order; but it had been seven years since the inquisition snatched her away and not all of them were as strict. *Nor did they always have the utmost faith in Him*, she reminded herself.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Vindicare Assassin had been inserted on the planet for a week prior to the two Inquisitors main open move against The Lightbringer. Settling into the lower warrens of the city on Elysia was an easy task.

What was another gang member, armed with a gun?

The peak of the towns main hall was a perfect place to hide. Having fallen into disrepair, and with the lack of funds to replace it, due to the greedy governer lining his own pockets, the building was in a state of collapse. Not that the Assassin cared.

The Cameleoline on his bodyglove blended perfectly with the masonry, and he had a commanding view of the plaza of where the Insertion was due to happen.

Hearing the sound of the vectored engines of the Valkyrie over the windy exposure, the Vindicare sighted along his scope once more. 3 Figures dropped out at first, little black dots to the naked eye - over 2 kilometers distant. Glancing over the rifle, he saw they were exactly two thousand, one hundred and seventeen metres away. Feeling the direction of the wind, he felt it coming straight in his face. Perfect. A quick calculation, and he estimated the angle of trajectory, and in all but two seconds, was zeroed in on the attacker standing over one of the Inquistors henchmen - letting out half a breath, the assasin squeezed the trigger once.

It was barely a test - he knew it had hit. But curiosity caused him to check the results through his scope. The man was lying sprawled in the dirt, minus his head, the blood fountaining for several yards around, leaving the dusty plaza painted crimson.

"One shot, one kill."


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Dimitri landed heavily, and with practised care, assessed the situation unfolding before him, The psyker was on his knees about to be executed by a heretic. under his breath, Dimitri swore _"shit"_ and ran forwards, flamer at the ready, through the rubble. He was almost at minimum effective range when the heretics head exploded into a large fountain of red gore.
Reeling back from the gore, he saw the psyker become covered in blood, which was rapidly soaking the floor.
The heretics body stumbled around for a few seconds before it fell to the floor- a lifeless lump, yet it still continued pouring blood out of the stump.
Dimitri ran to the stricken psykers aid, and crouched down beside him and let off a wide arc of flame, catching two heretics in the blaze, they started to scream as the burning promethium coating their skin ate away at the nerve endings, and one sprinted forwards.
Dimitri pulled out his fathers beloved bolt pistol, took careful aim and fired. once. twice. three times.

The heretic fell backwords, propelled by the force of the projectiles, and writhed for a few seconds, until Dimitri walked up to him,looked him in the eye, sighed, and squeezed off a round point blank into the mans face.Dimitri then holstered his pistol, withdrew his flamer, and looked around for more targets too engage.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Solitare, I dont want to hinder your fun, but keep in mind, there should be a reason the inquisition would pick you for a mission. Dont be totaly useless in a fight. (That said he's pretty funny)

Cortez landed in the rubble, brining his plasma pistol to bear. He looked around, finding the group of heretics. He watched as one of them colapsed headless. 

_Good_ he thaught, _The assasin has had no probloms_

He unshethed his blade and charged into combat, slashing out the throught of one heretic and incinerating anothers arm with his pistol. 

The heretics began to fall back, so Cortez looked around. No one was hurt, the psyker, Jedon seemed shaken but that was normal. He saw his partner taking a detatchment in one direction. 

"The rest of you folow me!"

He said, leading them off in a diferent direction. They kept to the shadows and avoided any more contact. He turned to the group.

"OK, we need to make our way to the city center, that is where we believe the target to be. It is imperitive that we end this quickly."

Cortez turns to Jedon.

"Can you sence any foes nearby? Witch way will be the swiftest?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

*Elisa*

Elisa was one of the last to land and she landed she was already given an order. The “Ironheart” Inquisitor told her and a fellow sister to follow him. She nodded her head and began to follow the Inquisitor. She took out her plasma pistol and power sword just to be ready in case something happened.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: Yeah I know sorry but I got confused about the length of my post and didn't want to make it longer with extra killings...))

Jedon smiled as he was splattered with blood.
"He's a tomato too!" He cried as Dimitri arrived next to him. He pulled out his Las pistol and let loose two shots, both of them seemingly hitting a heretic in between the eyes. When finished he got up and followed the others carrying his staff upside down causing the Aquila to get covered in mud. Once he was questioned by Cortex he quickly answered.
"Are the answer is simple Corty, just follow the stars." Jedon explained looking up at the clear blue sky. After a moment his eyes dilated and he spat out a dozen small glowing marbles which floated into the air and formed an arrow. "That is the safest path to the city centre, at least I think so." Suddenly he span around in circles until he was looking at Dimitri and started to glare at him. . .


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Dimitri saw the insane psyker let off two shots with deadly accuracy, and fell one heretic with uncanny speed, he withdrew slightly.Impressed, he scanned the surrounding area wit heat sensors ON, on his eye bionic. he saw the bulkiy shape of the inquisitor with practised ease, dismember two heretics, in one fell swoop.He then re-grouped with that inquisitors squad, and fell into the at-ease position.
_The rest of you, follow me!_

Upon hearing this command, he let off a snappy salute, and followed the inquisitor, until they stopped again, to consult the psyker.
Dimitri hadn't worked with psykers before, and was naturally uneasy.however, when the psyker span and faced him and stared, he shivered under his thick carapace armour.
he simply said. "something wrong, sir?", as the psyker obviously outranked him.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

His job done, the Vindicare folded away the bipod, and reattached the carrying sling. Attaching it over his shoulder, and tightening the strap so it wouldn't come loose, he made sure the Exitus pistol was in its smooth release holster, and his Retractable Combat Knives glided smoothly out.

The job was done, but it was far too easy. "He should have just requested an Astartes", thought the operative. "It might have given them a challenge."

Jumping lightly off the roof of the Hall, he swung into the girders of the Factorum district, and swung acrobatically, landing frog legged in the rafters in the gantryway over the head of the Inquisitor with the Psyker in tow. If anyone had the ability to take down a possessed psyker, it would be he. And He wanted to be near.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William stopped suddenly in the dining room of a house and turned to face the sister that had voiced her concern. He stared at her for a long time, his weathering glare making her feel tiny until he answered, "Do you know the best way to kill a heretic sister?" she nodded and immediately answered, "Up close and personal so you know they are dead...sir." He turned as she realized she had just been chastised by herself, "Do not question our motives sister, if we were to not follow our most pressing leads and follow lesser ones, should the large ones prove true, then I do not know how Cortez or I had acheived our positions." He put his hand up to his ear, "Assassin from now on I will call you by your codename Eros. Did you place the marker to the entrance to the basement cellars? Tell me when the beacon is on." 

He waited for awhile in the darkness unmoving. Elisa looked at Lynata reassuringly, they were startled to see William staring at them, "We move now, the beacon is on and we cannot risk the enemy finding it." He moved through the buildings with surprising speed and the sisters were hardpressed to keep up. Once they had reached a house William stopped, "You two over to those windows." They immediately acted. Outside the house there were cultists everywhere and the sound of chanting lofted through the windows on an eerie wind. "Sisters" They turned to see William peering out of a door in the floor that had been covered by a large piece of furniture. "Quickly." he whispered and they hooped in. 

"Lord how will we cover it back up?" Elisa asked. He smiled, his first sign of emotion since they had met, "I am not without psychic powers." Lynata closed the door and backed away with Elisa. William held his hands out and they started to glow in a deep blue. The glow suddenly vanished, "I am done. For now we can speak outloud until we reach another point that our friend has marked once we reach that we will communicate through hand movements, understood?" they nodded. "Good this is an old escape tunnel that is no longer on any maps," he saw Lynata about to ask a question and cut her off,"We are Inquisitors, it is our business to know about these things. We will use this to gain entry into the heretic's personal quarters. Unfortunately parts of this tunnel have collapsed so we will have to take detours through the sewers. Always stay on gaurd, we do not know what is down here." He moved off into the thigh high water as quite as a whisper of wind.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lynata snarled inwardly, not only did they tolerate a witch amongst them, but inquisitor Tolle was a witch himself. She did not know if Tolle could invade minds like some of his kind could, but inquisitor or not, His teachings showed that a witch was less than a human in all regards and only a few were a tolerated evil. And if he did try to use witchcraft on her or Epsilon, not even that armour he wore would protect from the Emperor's justice.

_"My lord, that is not what I was going to ask. Even if this place has the most promising leads, one of you could have sought out the lesser leads in case they were true. Would it not be better for only one of you to waste precious time than run the risk of both of you?"_ She asked while wading through the water; unlike the inquisitor or sister Epsilon, Lynata had no power armour to effortlessly move forward and protect her, nor did she have the weaponry of Epsilon.

Almost a decade ago the inquisition had seen fit to snatch her away, in that time she had been made to carry out the orders of several inquisitors. Some had been more deceptive and others more forthright about their work, but even they were less blunt and arrogant than inquisitor Tolle was being. 

*Surely he has to realize that two inquisitors seeking out the same leads on the same world was a waste of time.* She thought to herself while staring at his back.


[How did Lynata chastise herself by the way?]


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Epsilon was unsure how to react to the Inquisitor being a witch. Yet then again the Emperor was also a witch... she quickly push that thought aside. The Emperor was a pyscher who's power was pure and not tainted from the warp. That meant that they could be harboring three witches. She was still unsure if the other Inquisitor was a witch or not. Yet she kept her mouth shut and simply followed orders. After all the Inquisitors were chosen to route our heresy.

Epsilon agreed with what her fellow sister had said. Surely only one Inquisitor was needed. If the pyscher was strong enough to defeat an Inquisitor then why not bring a Culexus assassin to deal with the Pyscher. "Forgive me but I must agree with my fellow sister. It seems a waste of time for two Inquisitors to hunt down one rouge Pyscher." said Epsilon. "Also sister what happened to your armour?" ask Epsilon as she followed the Inquisitor.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: The reason there are two inquisitors is because me and The Black apostle are both doing this, and the reason there is no culexius is because no one signed up as one. (Exept Vaz I take it, but I didnt see how that played out) 

Cortez acnolaged the psyker. 
"Good, than we should move that way."

As the group moved along, they came to a juncture in the road. One way was blocked off by improvised baracades, and dead bodies were strewn about. The bodies were not fresh witch implied that any battlers had moved on long since. Cortez motioned for the group to move across the road to the unblocked direction.

Seemingly from nowhere, a chimera came baraling down the road. It skidded to a halt, and a squad of PDF troopers came running out. They raised their weapons and demanded that the group drop theirs.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: She chastised herself by answering her question while answering his. Best way to kill a heretic and know for sure they are dead is up close, meaning THAT is why so many are on this mission.

William used to be a man of great patience and understanding, but that was a long time ago. His anger was rising quickly, although he did not show it outwardly. Sister Epsilon rising to support her equal was enough for him, he rounded on the two of them startling them both, 

"How long have you two walked among the stars doing the Emperor's work? Three maybe four decades at the most you have been alive. Half of which was spent doing HIS holy work. For over a century I have been under HIS command and have risen to my current post. I have seen things no mortal man should ever be allowed to see, and know things no man save him enthroned on terra should know. Yet through it all I have still served him with unswerving loyalty and honor, even when he took from me the only one that knew me wholeheartedly from birth...." 

the sisters blinked, Lynata had heard of William's friendship with Saint James, "Although born of seperate mothers we were blessed by the Emperor from birth with his mental powers and our childhood friendship only strengthened that bond until it was impregnable. He was my rock and I was his protector, but when the Emperor took him I still served. Do not think that we have already exhausted all other options, Christopher is by all means no mere psycher, the five assassins that are dead now are testament to that. If there is one thing I have learned over my many years it is that if you want things done right you must do them yourself, we have other agents on the other planets keeping an eye out for anything. If he is not here than other leaders of this cult are and we can cut off multiple heads in one fell swoop. He will be here because he would not miss his being gifted by those who followed Horus." He let his last sentence hang for awhile.

"I would appreciate if you did not question me like some foolish pup, I have given more leeway than most already, I know that you think me to be tainted because I am a witch but I assure you once one has walked in the Eye itself to kill a traitor and then to see his childhood friend's death upon his return only to be taken to the Imperial Palace itself..." He stopped realizing he had said too much.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Epsilon realize that she had in a way questioned the Emperor divine will. She had questioned the Inquisitor who were the Emperor divine will. "Forgive me my Lord. I allowed my curiosity to get the best of me. You are not tainted. For us to say an Inquisitor is tainted is to say the Emperor himself is tainted." said Epsilon as she waited for the Inquisitor to response. She was a sister she was better then this. She should have never questioned the Inquisitor methods.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Weren't we all just recently selected for this little mission? How would Lynata have known about Tolle's past?]

Lyanata knew when she was right, and when she was wrong, and when she had overstepped her bounds. _"Forgive me as well lord, I went to far with my words. Witch or not, you are His divine will."_ Her apology was real, inquisitors were an extension of Him on Terra, but still Tolle's words felt like they were leaving something out. But what felt missing was likely something for the likes of the inquisition only.


_"My armour.."_ She whispered, thinking of Epsilon's words. _"My armour and life were stolen from me, just as your life was stolen from you sister."_ She finished, trying hard not to think about back then.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Urudiah Valgar squinted his eyes at the PDF troops and held 'Wrath' closer to his red-robed chest. He took a step back to stand next to Cortez and the Pysker, who was smiling widly for some unknown reason, and asked the Inquisitor. "Sir? Shall we comply?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: just go with it and said she heard it from someone while on the inquisitor's ship. it plays into the later story line.

William sighed and immediately recomposed himself, "You are forgiven sisters, I had said too much fo either of you. Although you did overstep your bounderies how else are you to know where they are? Now enough of this we have more pressing matters to attend to." They moved through the tunnel for what seemed like ages but in reality was only an hour until they reached a part of the tunnel that was caved in. A massive hole in the wall to their right was their new pathway. 

William turned to look at them, "This is where we stop talking. Unfortunately if you had a helmet Lynata we would use those but it is better this way, more discipline. Be on your guard sisters although this tunnel is unknown the sewers could be teeming with heretic filth." They nodded and followed him through the hole in the wall and into an even deeper underground river, now the water was up to their chests, not to mention the smell. 

They moved silently for about fifteen minutes until William stopped and ushered them into a small room that was an offshoot on the main sewage system. As they peered out into the darkened sewer pipe from their pitchblack room and hid behind the doorframe a chaos marine walked into their line of sight from the way they had come. Another soon followed and they stopped, clearly communicating through their intersuit voxes. To move or make a noise would ruin their element of surprise so they stayed put. The marines started to move forward again making curt gestures with their fists. They disappeared into a forked path off to the right. 

They waited for another fifteen minutes to be sure the marines were gone and then they moved quicker. The entrance back into the tunnel was underwater and they had to swim to the other side, once inside they were able to talk again. "Traitors..." hissed Lynata and Epsilon in unison. William nodded, "Aye and Alpha Legion at that, this is truly not good." 

"How do you know they are Alpha Legion lord?" asked Lynata.

"Only the Alpha Legion would be able to sneak up on us like that, I almost did not sense them until it was too late." he said.

Epsilon's eyes grew wide, "Lord they know we are down here. I mean rather they know something that is not supposed to be down here is down here."

He raised his eyebrow in question, "Really?"

She nodded, "Yes lord. I could read their hand signals, although they use those used by the legions before the heresy I can still put it together. We must move quickly."

He nodded, "Good sister, indeed we must." They moved further down the tunnel until they reached another collapse. A small door was set on the ceiling by a ladder. William cussed, "Emperor damn them..." 

"What is it lord?" Epsilon asked. He shook his head, "Our Alpha Legion friends want us to enter the building prematurely." Lynata nodded, "So we will." William turned to look at her, he waited to talk for a long while, "Yes we will, HIS will must be done. Now our maps indicate that this will put us in the lower district of his personal palace, the slaves quaters. From here we will take this route to the courtyard and then on to the next courtyard where he is to be honored. I hope you two are ready to die in HIS name. We move."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"The Emperor protects lord; and should He deem it our time to die then it is His choice alone to make."_ Lynata said before unholstering her laspistol and the chainsword slung on her back. The autopsitol could have been a good choice, but there was not telling if the water had done any damage to it yet, unlike the laspistol which would work no matter what.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jedon simply stood there grinning at the armed guards. He was about to ask them if any of them were tomatoes when suddenly he clutched his head and his eyes dilated so much you couldn't even see the whites of his eyes.
"AAUUGGHH, I can sense him, I can sense the Light Bringer, he is so powerful and... Ohhh the pain I... I..." Jedon was stumbling about unable to stop, however if anyone had looked at his features they would have spotted that he looked slightly pleased, not because he could feel the enemy but because the pain had nullified his insanity and he could think much clearer than usual. Suddenly it ended and he shrieked wildly and lifted up his staff. The PDF Troopers looked at each other in surprise just as a ball of flames erupted from the aquila and incinerated one of them, leaving only an oddly pristine skeleton. Jedon shrieked again and started to channel another blast through the staff. . .


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Catching some inter comm chatter from a hidden source, but the originator having scrambled the original message, the Vindicare was alerted to the presence of a malign force nearby - what it was, he could not tell, but he was sure that it would prove ill - and spending time nearer to the two Inquisitors. Flicking silently through the steel overhead, unseen and unheard, he hung by a single hand, and drew his pistol, drawing a bead on the two Marines - traitors, by their Insignia, of the Alpha Legion.

Both would die quicker that they could turn - the assasins reflexes were second to none. It was why he was chosen.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Epsilon became suspicious of the other sister. She said that her armour and life was stolen just as hers. Yet Epsilon choose to be a sister. So how can something be stolen if you give it willingly? "We live so we can die in his name." said Epsilon as she followed the Inquisitor. She check her plasma pistol to make sure it was still working and had not been damage by the water. Everything seemed to be working and there seemed to be no damage on it. She got her plasma pistol ready and put her hand on her power sword to draw it out quickly.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

He motioned for Epsilon to come to him after he had moved the grate. He lifted her up and into the corridor. They waited until she popped her head back in and gave the ok and he lifted Lynata through the opening. He used his anti-gravity motors in his greaves to easily lift him through the grate. They replaced it and immediately moved through the corridor, they were out in the open and needed to find cover. They went flat against the wall as two chaos marines walked into the corridor, this time they weren't wearing their helmets and they were laughing about something. 

William didn't even wait for them to see them, he lept at the first crushing his head in with his mace and felled the other with his inferno pistol before the first hit the floor. He grabbed both marines by the collar and pulled them into a side room and shut the door. "We must move quickly before..." he was cut off as a group of traitor PDF troopers ran towards them demanding to know who they were.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Cortez narrowed his eyes at the sight of the psyker useing his powers so flamboyently. It seemed to him that he had little controll. It mattered not, so long as nothing hindered the mission at large. He left the PDF troopers to their doom. They were probably heretics anyway. 
Guilty untill proven inocent, at any rate.
He stood slightly aside to avoid any blast efects, and waited for all the PDF troopers to die. It occured to him that someone may object to this. No matter. If they were that foolish than they werent of any use to him. And if they succeded in saving those men from a clearly deranged and aparently powerfull psyker...


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Uradiah swore as his robes were singed and slightly blackened along one side by the pyskers fire blasts. He glared angrily at him, and noticed the shocked PDF troops, who were now responding. Looking beside him to see the Inquisitor taking no steps to stop the blasts, Uradiah came to the conclusion that the troops must die. 

Jedon released another blast of fire, and Uradiah charged after it, ducking under the minor las-gun fire and cutting a troop cleanly in half with Wrath......


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William stood to his full heighth and was about to come up with some half-arsed excuse as to who they were but one of the PDF troopers had an itchy trigger finger and a shot hit him in the shoulder and spun him making him lose his balance and hit the floor. "Quick!" he yelled, "Before they sound an alarm!" the sisters dove into the the squad, hacking with their weapons. only two were left, one was running down the hallway and the other was a sergeant with a power fist. Lynata swung her blade at him but he caught it in his powerfist and thundered a punch into her midriff and then to her face. she kneed him in the crotch crippling him and lossening his grip on her blade enabling her to pull it free. she kacked his head off with a yell. Epsilon stood on the corpse of the trooper who had attempted to run away, her sword through his chest. William pulled himself up, the lashot had hit a joint in his shoulder and fused the two parts of armor together. he would have to fight with limited movement. 

They quickly left the hallway and reached the first courtyard, inside it was a squad of traitor marines.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Marines proved to be no trouble for the Inquisitor - but the Assasin wondered what trickery it took to ambush the Alpha Legionnaires. It had taken the Vindicare decades to perfect such a thing, and in his bodyglove. The Inquisitor, it seemed was a Psyker. Another problem that would need to be dealt with should the need arise.

However, the battle sisters were well versed in the rights of Witch Slaying. They would prove their worth against any Daemon.

HCTS38007 heard, through his advanced hearing and sensiive equipment the sound of burning, and a faint dribbling - the other Psyker was wantonly throwing fireballs around, and the other Inquisitor, who seemed noble, and untainted, could have been in peril. After all, it was this first Inquisitor who had requested his inclusion.

Sprinting lighty across the cranes and rooftops of the District, he quickly found the scene of commotion - the insane Psyker exhausted and spent, the still burning bodies of what appeared to be some guardsmen, or PDF troopers, by their dimensions, and remains of their equipment. Dropping down silently behind the group, he unslung his rifle, and kept it pointed from the hip at psyker, inobtrusively, and a hand on his pistol.

Deactivating the cameleoline, he stepped behind the Psyker, the inhuman goggles obscuring the cold blooded killer instinct in his eyes, as the intake of shocked breath drew in from the surrounding henchmen. One false move, and they wouldn't stand a chance.

"Orders, Inquisitor? I have a task, and there are many places were my skills are required. If I am no longer of use, then I shall leave."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Entering the courtyard, Lynata's eyes immediately became focused on the inhuman sized bodies encased in power armour right in their path. Traitor marines, she thought before diving to the side towards the nearest possible cover. Silently praying for the Emperor to have made her swift enough to have not been seen; though sister Epsilon and inquisitor Tolle would have a harder time in their power armour.

If only they had not taken her the way they did, she would have her own armour and holy weapons to smite these heretics. Faith in Him on Earth was an armour unto itself, but there was no denying that ceramite helped a great deal.

Flicking her pistol's output to maximum, Lynata aimed for one of the marine's joints and fired. The bolt of energy impacted, and forced the heretic back before another two shots caught him, one in the chest and one in the helmet. The momentum of the three shots actually threw the enemy to the ground but seemed to do little more than that. 

She didn't get a chance for any other shots though, as bolter rounds impacted around her. Not that it mattered, on high power she wasn't going to get more than two or three more shots before the clip was dry.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

As he finished off the troopers Jedon suddenly jerked straight and and quickly looked around.
"Whoa they may have been heretics. I usually go hyperactive, well I say hyperactive, a tad bit over excited when heretics are about." Jedon tried to explain when the Vindicare appeared "Oh hey HCTS38007 I have been expecting you... nah I'm just kidding. I think this is the start of a long and wondrously fabulous friendship. . .


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Epsilon saw the traitors. A heretic could be forgiven in death but a traitor could never be forgiven. She fired several shots at the traitor marines. Epsilon looked for anything that could be used as cover. The plasma shot had completely brunt off the space marine head off. She fired another shot hitting a space marine in the knee causing him to fall on the floor. Yet if she didn’t find cover she would be killed by a hail of bolter fire.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

dimitri stood, in awe as the psyker systematically fried the PDF into small piles of burning flesh and ashes.
he thought to add his own fire to the mix, but he decided it was a waste of ammo.so he simply stood and wtahced, and administered a few mercy blows to any heretic to crawl near him.
when the assassin appeared apparently from no where though, he raised his flamer in defense, thinking him a heretic. but when the psyker began to converse almost normally with the inhumanly clad lithe figure in front of him, he lowered his weapon, and as he was in his superiors presence, fell into the at ease position.
he then asked "sir, how can we be sure those PDF troopers where heretics?"


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"The real question is, do you want to get between him and them? Or in that case is it really worth the effort?" Said Cortez to dimitri.
Leaving it at that, Cortez turned to the assasin,
"Clear the way to the city center as mutch as you can. That is our target location."


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Listening to the Inquisitor's breif discussions with Dimitri and the assasin, Uradiah wiped the blood of Wrath on a PDF's clothing and fell in line next to the inquisitor. Awaiting the order to move out, he checked his blackened sleve, courtesy of Jendon....


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Three more marines to go thought William as he saw the other three go down from the sister's sustained fire. he shot his inferno pistol at one and the marine was instantly covered in flames, his armor melding at the joints leaving him unable to move. A las shot to the eye from Lynata felled him. _Good one more_, he thought..._wait there were three....where is the other? _ He looked around and felt out with is mind and foudn the marine sneaking around their flank to get a better bead on Epsilon. With her back turned towards the marine as her and Lynata shot at the other marine she was completely olivious. William holstered his pistol and charged at the marine, his mace held high. The surprised marine brought his bolter up to block but the weapon was smashed to pieces. He stuck his fist out to catch the mace but it was mauled by William's weapon who then followed up with an upercut swing to the jaw and with a sickening crack he smashed the marine's skull. When he turned to see how the sisters faired he saw the other marine on the floor. A klaxon was sounding in te distance, "Shit." he said, "Our presence is known to the enemy but our mission is not over. We move."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Just to clarify, Lynata does not have a bolt weapon, she has a laspistol and autopistol and only the laspistol is drawn between the two.]

Jumping from her cover, Lynata clossed the distance between herself and the last chaos marine, smashing a boot down on the traitors helmet before removing and declaring. _"Traitors like you stand no chance against the Emperor's divine justice."_ Before she fired her pistol, draining the lascell.

Turning back to sister Epsilon and inquisitor Tolle, she heard the inquisitor only the end of what he had said while reloading the gun. The klaxons were information enough though, it would take very little to guess what he had said.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, been away from the Internet for a while(got DoW:biggrin
Also, I'm in Col. Schafers group.
IC: Waiting for the order to move out, Sythetor moved his servo-arm about, testing the joints. Seeing some blood in the mechinisom, he sighed with a mechanical hiss and started cleaning it with a blessed cloth.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

(Yes Discy, DOW is pretty fun)

Cortez turned to the group at large, "Our work is yet not done, to the city centre, slay the heretic!" roared the inquisitor as the group charged on through the city. Making as little noise as he could, Uradiah fell behind the inquisitor and next to Sythetor, the two's black and red robes creating a wall of moving fabric...

(Sorry if it seems i'm taking control, i'm not)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: sorry bout that. I changed it to las shot.

As they moved through the hallways of the palace they seemed to encounter little to no resistence. "I do not like this." said William. He had a horrible feeling in his gut so he stopped the sisters up short. "We are on the fourth level of the palace. Outside these walls here is a courtyard where our target should be. By now his gaurds should be moving him to a safer location and they will pass through the courtyard down there. We will try to get a clean shot from up here and if not you two know what to do." they nodded and they all positioned themselves at a window.

Sure enough Christopher the Lightbring entered the courtyard with his bodygaurds who were, of course marines. The man was tiny and frail but an aura of pure warp energy glowed around him making William sick. He brutally surpressed the feeling with his mind and took aim. He had taken out his small autopistol that he kept holstered on his calf, for his inferno pistol did not have the range for this. As he and the sisters opened up on the traitorous heretic but every shot hit his aura and flew in another direction. He looked up at them, "Kill them now!" he shouted, he did not sound afraid like William had thought he would.

"Draw arms!" William yelled and holstered his pistol and took out his mace. He jumped down into the courtyard his anti-grav systems setting him lightly down. He attacked the first marine and felled him with ease but got caught up with another in a small duel. Another ran up behind him but as he knocked away the first's weapon he turned and shot the other with psychic lightning, frying him instantly. He then turned to the other and smashed his head in. 

Now the heretic was open thanks to the sisters keeping the other marines busy. William charged the heretic and swung but he teleported with a poof a few feet to his left. As William turned he failed to see the chaos sorceror behind him until it was too late. A sword punched through the right side of his armor. With a roar of pain he turned, drawing the blade out of the sorceror's hand, and swung his mace channeling all his psychic power into the blow. The mace hit the marine's shield and broke through it, the sheer power overwhelming the shield's internal power source and exploding it. Although he broke the shield the attack's power was robbed and the marine knocked his weapon away. 

William turned only to have a doombolt hit him in the chest, he staggered but threw his hands up and the bolts began to veer off to the sides of him. He bellowed as he shot out his own psychic lightning attack and the two attacks met between them, the sheer power almost too much. He put all of his power into the attack and smiled as his end grew longer and longer as it pushed the doombolts back toward the sorceror. In a horrific scream the sorceror was struck by the lightning and exploded. William collapsed onto the ground, he had drained almost all of his energy and the sword was still stuck in him. The heretic had fled, he knew it, and he sighed as he thought that all of this was in vain. The sisters ran up to him, "Signal Cortez....tell him that the heretic has fled the planet...I can feel it....we must leave this rock now if we are to continue the hunt..." he felt as though he was about to pass out but stayed awake knowing that if he closed his eyes he would most surely not wake up.

"And get me a damned medic..."


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"Inquisitor."

Nodding, the Vindicare re-slung his rifle, and padded off quickly, his speed and cameleoline blending him in with the ruined cityscape.

Coming to a junction, some 3 clicks north of the Inquisitor. Hearing the laboured breathing of a heavily burdened PDF platoon. 30 Men were panting and sweating after running a long distance, by the sounds of it. Looking up, the Assasin saw a low sign, some 3 metres over his head. Jumping lightly up, he made less noise than a cat.

Sitting on the pipelines where he had sight of them, he unslung his Sniper Rifle, tucked it into his shoulder, and took aim at the lieutenant, his peaked cap pointing him out like the flashing neon sign he was under.

With an inaudible 'phut', the head disintegrated, the limewashed walls looking like a madman had painted in the throws of possession with the blood of the faithful.

It took a long time for the PDF troopers to realise. 3 seconds had passed, and another 7 men had died, and they all just stared dumbly at where Vox Casters, sergeants and heavy weapon teams were standing, before a cry of horror went up, the sound cut short by a silenced gas powered bullet taking his throat, and obliterating his spine. He dropped like a puppet with its strings cut.

As the remaining soldiers ran in terror from the unseen assailant, they were picked off in rapid succession.

Moving position, he alighted upon the gantry overlooking their previous path. With a 'click', the rifle chamber was expended - 10 men still remained, their fellows jerking on the floor like suffocating fish. With senses overloaded by the adrenaline, one man heard the faintest sound, and looked up at where the assasin had been shooting from.

By the time the man opened fire, with his autogun spraying wildly, the bullets impacting on rockcrete and metal, the Vindicare having moved out of the position as soon he realised he had been heard.

Darting in between the two men, he drew his twin combat knives, from their wrist sheaths, the full force of his punch, heightened by chemicals and over 4 lifetimes of training in his body, the foot long blade scythed through his face, jutting out of the back of his skull. The fear showed on his face - of the unknown, not of seeing the assasin, he was too quick.

Spinning around, he flicked the body off the end of his sword, ripping the blade through anothers throat, and cannoning the dead body into 3 others, who stayed huddled together.

As they picked themselves up, the blade took their heads. 

5 left. Seeing but a blur, and the dead bodies appearing where their comrades were standing before, they panicked, spraying lasgun and autogun shots into thin air.

Ducking and weaving through the bullets, and the beams of light completely missing him, the assasin closed with the group. A grenade was lobbed towards him - with a well aimed swipe of his left knife, the grenade flew back among the PDF.

After the horrified thrower saw the grenade at his feet, and the other troopers heard the tinkle as it bounced to a stop, the firing stopped. The silence was deafening. For one horrified moment, they looked at the now standing still assasin. Then there was nothing as they were shredded by the fragmentations.

Collecting his rifle, and reloading it, he picked up the sounds of battle, not too far off, perhaps 8, 10km. Noise travels a long way in a deserted city.

The sounds of the crying and dying men meant nothing to the assasin. They would die - either of their wounds, or of the following Inquisitorial Henchmen. But what worried him was the presence of the Legionnaires. Traitorous Marines, they were powerful enough to pose somewhat a challenge to the Assasin. After all, this was his first time against the Alpha Legion. It would be time to add their blood to his tally of the other Traitorous Chapters. These were the only one's he had not got.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Epsilon shoots several shoots at the Witch but it seemed to bounce off him. He was using some kind of witch craft. Looks like they would have to deal with him in close combat. She fired several shots at the chaos space marines and then jump down following the Inquisitor. One of her shots had hit a chaos space marine in the neck killing him right away. Her other shot hit a space marine in the shoulder making his right arm useless and the last shot miss. When she landed on the ground she charged one of the space marine and swung her power sword. The space marine tried to block the attack with his bolter but her power sword cut straight through it and cut his head off.

Epsilon look over to see the Inquisitor. Seeing him collapse on the ground she ran towards him as she cut down the chaos space marine that she had injured with her plasma pistol. After hearing what the Inquisitor had she called for a transport and a medic over the vox. She was disappointing that they had not captured the heretical witch but the hunt still wasn't over. She would still get another chance to kill him.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Woot! DOW. (soulstorm is the bsterest!)

Cortez urged the group on. As they neered the city center they encountered a dead platoon of PDF troopers. More probably heretics. As they turned a corner onto a larger road, they found themselves looking about half a kilometer dwn to the city center He felt a sence of the aproaching objective. Then the Vox Crackled to life,
"...The lightbringer has abandoned the planet! He's escaped." 
Cortez signled the res of the group. Telling them the news. 
"We should still search the city center. It may provide information."
He wasent telling them the whole truth. And he didnt intend to... Unless he was right.
They moved up the road to the enterence of the building, when without warning, a pair of heavy weapon platforms up balconies of the second floor opened fire with misile launchers. Cortez swore and ducked out of the way. The heretics began to reload...


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Bending down next to the wounded Inquisitor, Sythetor said, "May I be of assistance my lord?", readying the surgical instruments in his servo-arm.
OOC: Yeah, I got Soulstorm. It da best!!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William looked at the tech adept and snorted derisively, "These are the medics we recruited? Bandage the wound as much as possible but leave the sword in, it is stopping me from bleeding out and then help me into the transport." The adept dressed his wounds and then William told him to go and meet up with Cortez. The two sisters helped him up, he seemed heavier than he should be, thought Lynata. As William sat on one of the benches the sword still sticking out of him he looked at the two sisters at the bottom of the ramp, "Well what are you waiting for?"

Epsilon shifted a little, "We are to go with you lord?"

He tilted his head back onto a headrest, "Yes you two are coming with me. This traitorous heretic has left the planet and our blockade of the system will ensure he does not leave it. If I am to look for him on the other planets I would have no others by my side then you two. You did well today...agh...both of you." he thought a bit as they walked up the ramp and sat across from him. "The assassin would be nice too though." they looked at him unsure if it was a joke, "You can laugh. Do not be so grim this man will feel the Emperor's justice by one of our hands."

"How can you be so sure lord?" asked Lynata.

"Faith sister, faith in the Emperor." he said. After a long silence he spoke again, "Before we leave my ship though we must see about getting you some new armor and weapons Lynata. Although faith in the Emperor is a shield, ceramite seems to help also, and your pistols will be useless in the coming battles. There will be more marines and you will need a new weapon to suit your combat style...but we will figure this out once we reach my ship and get this damned thing out of me. Then will these scum truly know who hunts them."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Is it just me, or are your posts actually doing more of the RPing for us than we are?]

_"My lord, power armour may be strong, but enough faith, and hitting the weak points in any armour, can be enough to put heretic filth down like the dogs they are."_ Lynata said while walking up the ramp, holstering her pistol in the process. Had inquisitor Tolle's kind not done what they had to her so long ago, she would have her armour and weapons; but for years all she had was her faith, no one would ever be able to rob her of that.

Its not as though they would be able to get her something as advanced as power armour. Inquisition or not, even they could not decrease the time she would need for the armour. _"I cannot deny it though my lord, I would prefer to bring the Emperor's justice to His enemies with a bolter or a flamer, but what I have is good enough if the need be."_ She continued before sitting on one of the grav couches and closing her eyes before begining the prayer for the Emperor's guidance and protection for what was to come.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Uradiah fell to the ground as a rocket soared over his head. "Heretics!" he whispered loudly and charged to better cover while the teams re-loaded. Another volley of rockets left the balcanies as the Ecclesiachy priest franticly searched for an entrance one of the buildings. And finding one, he smashed through the door and climbed through a stair-case, with almost silent foot steps as he approached the second level. With a mental prayer to the Emperor, he turned the corner and came upon a weapons team. With a loud roar he ripped through a guardsmen, and downed another, before a third man whacked him across the back with the missile launcher barrel. Grunting under the pain, he spun around and drove Wrath deep into the heretics chest. Seeing the terified face he added, "You are forgiven in death".


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC:For Necrosis and Darkreever we are still in the shuttle and on the way to the ship these are just william's thoughts.

William thought on Lynata's words, he would see about getting her a flamer then. He was sure that somewhere in his ship's exotic armourey he would have a simple one handed flamer. He moved on to what to do about the damned heretic. It was hard for him to think abot what he needed to with this damned sword in his side. It wasn't as bad as it could be, the daemon and powers within it fled one the sorceror was gone. It was if he had a piece of huge shrapnel in his side that's all. Still hurts like an ork, he thought. 

He whispered a small prayer of thanks to the Emperor for letting him live through that ordeal. He was old now but the Emperor's blessing he had recieved while on Terra gave him all the strength he would ever need to forever carry on his deeds. Back then before that he was just a man, a normal Inquisitor who had made himself a colorfull record of his wondrous deeds in the name of the Imperium. But after James' death he had fallen into a deep depression, for how could the Emperor let one as great as his only friend die at the hands of a heretic? 

Then came the Custodes. He shuddered at the thought of being around beings of such power. They were beautiful gods, in all ways better and more perfect than the Adeptus Astartes, even the Grey Knights were but tiny specks of light to the monstrous galaxies that were the Custodes. They had taken him to Terra itself, and he who gaurds his father's tomb. He was told he was going to be remade and given a gift by the Lord of Mankind himself. William did not doubt what the giant legend of old had told him. He had stayed at Terra for fifteen years after that, after the process of implantation and the highest of training he had been given the suit of power armor that was still on his ship and the weapons that were with it. 

He had told the giant that he would use his new body and gifts to figt for the Emperor but he would not use the armor and weapons until he knew he had found the one who had killed his friend. Then he would doan his new armor and weapons and shed the past by killing that wretch. He scratched at his throat where the long incision scar from the implantation of the geneseed was. He had been made an astartes, but he was still an enigma. He had no chapter and no brothers except those in his order who have been around since the founding of his holy order itself. His geneseed was special though, a mix of all the traitor primarchs. At first learning of his geneseed's history he had railed to have it taken out but was told by the giant that it was a blessing in disguise. That there was nothing wrong with those geneseeds, it was the men who had been implanted in them, they were weak. 

Death Gaurd, Emperor's Children, Thousand Sons, Word Bearers, World Eaters, Iron Warriors, Night Lords, and Luna Wolves. All were in him now. He shuddered again. At least his old power armor made him look smaller than he actually was. It kept others from being suspicious of his size. But once he was on the surgeon's slab to get rid of this sword he knew the sisters would find out. They were extremely intelligent, and he resolved to tell them a little once he knew he had their full confidence. Surely not that he had geneseed but somewhat of a colored truth to explain his new armor and weapons. He wasn't the only one to be gifted by the giant there were others out in the Imperium like him and when the time came they would be called upon to defend their Emperor as one. Each Legion gave him something different, the seed of Magnus gave him total control over his now growing powers, the seed of Mortarion resistence to all disease and poison, that of Angron unbridled ferocity in combat, and the others gave him other things. 

He leaned his head back on the headrest and felt the weight of this system press down upon him. He had told Cortez of his gifts, he trusted the Inquisitor and knew that his secret was safe with him. He knew now that the lightbringer was the one he had been searching for. He would take up his new armor and weapons once he was healed and take the heretic's head once and for all.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Cortez Saw the priest charging into the building. He suposed it was the most logical plan, after all it would block the rockets from attacking them. He shouted to the rest of the group,

"The priest has taken point! Folow his lead for now!"

Running after him, he turned up the stairs about 5 meters behind him. Redying his plasma pistol, he saw the stairs branch. He decided to take out the second nest,

"Someone with me!"

Running up the stairs he found 2 PDF troopers woth the launcher. The one with his hand on the trigger did somthing quite unexpected.
The rocket went off not 5 feet from cortez, killing both the troopers, and sending cortez falling to the ground in flames. Casting off his fur cloak so it wouldnt burn him he stood back up. He groaned in pain, but artificial glands in his sholders doused the flames with coolent fluid, and another injected him with pain killer. He walked back up the stairs. He saw the rest of the group,

"Well thats one, how did the priest do?" 

Then he remembered that he had instructed someone to folow him, but he hadent had time to check who...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Having doubled back, after seeing the first shuttle blaze off, the Assasin materialised once again, the exitus pistol warming his hand with the heat of the discharge, as armour piercing rounds, laced with toxins and hallucinogens were fired into the targets - this particularly vile concoction one which caused the casualty to believe his comrades want to kill him, and stop the heart at the same time.

Consequently, the rapid fired pistol shots had saved the Inquisitors life - the toxin acting so rapidly that the trooper had tried to change targets after depressing the firing trigger.

Moving lithely forward, the Vindicare picked up the spend casings - a quirk he had picked up as his form of killing, his job, became a ritual for him. Back on Terra, in the stasis chamber that kept him, or rather those around him safe while he was mind wiped, he had a shelf on which he placed all those shells he had managed to recover. That shelf was over 10 metres long.

"The one you seek has fled the planet. The other Inquisitor has left the planet. I suggest we follow. I am a hunter, and I prefer to be hunting."


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Ok, this may seem a bit lame of me, but Vaz, are you talking to the group with Cortez? I'm sorry, you'd think being a GM I would have kept track of this, but I thaught you were with William, and therefor on the ship with him.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: he wasn't with me he was with you. what he's saying is he would like to transfer with i and the sisters to my ship to continue the hunt.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: Got to agree with Darkreever. It feels like most of the rping is being done for us. Not really to sure what to post next))

Epsilon made her way towards the Inquisitor. "Inquisitor I would like to request a private meeting with you. There has been something that has been bothering me and I would like you to give me guidance in this matter and choose the best course of action. If it is OK with you my Lord." said Epsilon as she waited for the Inquisitor response. She could not continue the mission without this matter being dealt with.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Thank you verry mutch. 
Cortez started at the sight of the assasin. He had forgoten he was there. Cortez was either suffering from to mutch pain killer, or the assasin was better than most 

"Yes of course. It seems william has departed already, but I am sure transport to his destination could be aranged. However I assure you, there is prey to be hunted here."

Again Cortez didnt reveal the whole truth, in case he was wrong didnt want to share his information just yet, incorectness is failure, and failure is weekness.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William opened his eyes and looked at Epsilon. His temper was coming back due to the pain of his wound and he was not in the mood for this. He would indulge her however, he needed her full loyalty if she were to her job well, "This better be good Epsilon. In case you have not noticed I do have a sword sticking out of me and my temper is fraying as we speak. Be quick and and to the point. What is it that you need guidence on and I will illuminate you in your ignorance." He knew he was being extremely arrogant and rude with is answer but the pain was getting unbearable and he truly wanted to do nothing more than just concentrate on blocking out the pain. _She's a battle sister_, he thought, _she'll get over it_. He had a hunch that her question would be of minute importance to he and Cortez but apparently it seemed large to her and the two inquisitors certainly could not run around without henchmen. So he waited for Epsilon to state what was worrying her and used all of what was left of his psychic powers to keep himself from yelling out in pain and wrencing the sword from his side.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[OOC - sorry, that's my bad. I doubled back, after seeing the ship depart, and hearing the sounds of fighting. Sorry it wasn't clear - looking back, it's down to me - late night typing FTL).


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Epsilon nodded her head when the Lord gave her permission to speak. "I have doubts or suspicions about my fellow sister, Lynata. She said her armour and life were stolen from her just as my life was stolen from me. To me this is a possible sign of corruption. I have never heard of a sister falling to chaos before. I did not know it was possible. It also brings up the question on how did she lose her armour. Yet I do not need to know that and I assume you already do. All I need to know is if she really is loyal to the God Emperor, the sister hood and the Inquisition or if she is being corrupted. I cannot work side by side her if I have doubts about her loyalty." said Epsilon as she waited for the Inquisitor response.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC:Epsilon and Lynata will be with Thestor until William is out of surgery. i will be thestor

William was a little shocked at Epsilon's question. He hadn't expected something like that. He decided to nip this at the bud, even though Lynata did seem shady he knew she was utterly loyal to the Emperor.

"Lynata is as loyal as any of us to the Emperor Epsilon. All of us have our own reasons and stories as to why we are who we are and how we got to the place we are now and for some of us sharing those stories is not something we like to do. Be content knowing that she is utterly loyal to the Emperor. Do not worry any more on this matter Epsilon, take solace in what I have told you." A green light blinked overhead and the pilot's voice came over the vox, "Preparing to dock on the Implacable." 

William smiled looking like a doped up doop, the pain was getting rather unbearable. "Prepare yourselves sisters I doubt either of you has seen a ship of this magnitude." he said with no little pride. As the shuttle passed through the shields and into a landing bay they suddenly felt gravity press down upon them making William blackout for a few seconds. As the shuttle finally landed he hit his head and snapped back to reality. 

The doors opened and two huge men in robes were there waiting for them, they looked like astartes build but their robes suggested they were the Inquisitor's henchmen. One hustled up the boarding ramp and helped William out. William whispered in his ear, "Hektor, thank you brother." Hektor simply nodded and carried him to a stretcher that would rush him to the medicae deck. He remembered about the sisters and called to them, "Thestor there will take you two to the ship's armorey and let you wander about until my surgery is done in a few hours and I have recouperated. If you see anything to your liking feel free to borrow it." Thestor looked at him and William sent him a psychic message. Keep them away from the company's section of the armorey brother, they must not know. Thestor nodded and went back to the sisters, William set his head down as Hektor said, "It is good to see you again Captain. Do not worry we will get this infernal chaos device out of you very soon." William nodded and allowed himself to finally close his eyes.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Watching the inquisitor leave, Lynata turned her attention over to one of the henchmen serveants. The thing was giant, and very likely either heavily augmented or a servitor. Whatever the case, inquisitor Tolle wanted them to go to the armoury, but before that she would need to go to the ships chapel. _"Where is this ships chapel? If it is His wish then we may be further guided in accomplishing this mission."_ She said, including sister Epsilon. She was no witch, but she could only assume her fellow sister was thinking of asking for help from the Emperor at this time like she was.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

“Thank you Inquisitor. I will remove these doubts that I have and continue with my mission.” said Epsilon as she then left the room. After the Inquisitor left she encountered sister Lynata and one of the henchmen servants. Epsilon also needed to go to the chapel. She need to say her prays to the Emperor and his saints, hoping that they would give some guidance on how to accomplish the mission. She also wanted to remove any doubts that still might be in her head about sister Lynata. “Sister Lynata may I join you at the Chapel?” ask Epsilon.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

"All are always welcome to pray sister, one never needs permission; only faith in Him on Earth." Lynata responded, quoting her sister superior from back in the days of the schola. Back in the days when Lynata had believed she would one day take up the Emperor's holy weapons and take the fight o the enemy, rather than move about in the shadows as many in the inquisition did; with their half truths and constant deception.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jedon sprinted after Uradiah but instead of using the door he leapt at the wall and seemingly scaled it in seconds. Upon reaching the top floor he rolled through a window and incinerated the first trooper he saw. Looking up he saw the other one throwing aside his Missile Launcher and lifting up a Lasgun instead. Jedon darted forward before he could fire, grabbed him by the throat and lifted him in to the air.
"Nighty night." He whispered as his foes body went limp and he dropped him to the floor. He turned and with a grim, sadistic smile on his face he turned and strode down the stairs.
"Oh Corty." He called. "Why haven't we left this planet yet in search of the Lightbringer? I think we all deserve a full explanation." Jedon's features were frozen in the smug arrogance of one of his rarer, but longer lasting, split personalities as waited for a response. . .


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"Then let us be on our way. As soon as we can find where this chapel is." said Epsilon as she look around trying to figure out which way to go. "Sister do you know where the chapel is? Or have any way of finding out?" ask Epsilon as she waited for a response.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Inwardly Lynata sighed, sister Epsilon had completely ignored her asking Thestor; such an action would have called for chastising had she been a superior, but she was not and might never get the chance.

"Take heed and always listen sister, that location is something I just inquisred about." She said before turning back to Thestor, waiting for the henchman's answer. She couldn't help but wonder that, if this was one of inquisitor Tolle's henchman, then why didn't he bother to bring any of them with him? From what she had seen, an inquisitor had a retinue of cohorts specifically because they were his or her most trusted or most powerful allies..


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"Well, if I'm the only one hurt, it seems that it would be a good plan to move on then."
Said Cortez. 

"Oh Corty." The psyker called. "Why haven't we left this planet yet in search of the Lightbringer? I think we all deserve a full explanation." 

Cortez turned to the psyker.

"You'll be the first to know"

Leading them down the stairs to the main entry room he looked around. He wasent sure where his quary was but it was in this building. He walked over to a map that was posted on a wall and had been in a position as to not get shot at or blown up yet. He found that there were 3 other major rroms on this floor, and that each floor seemed to be about the same layout. The stair well to the second floor was at the other side of the building. He considered the manpower at his disposel,

"Alright, the teckpriest, the comisar, and the priest will move thru the room on the left. Me, the stormtrooper, and the psyker will go down the middle.

Cortez was getting slopy at remembering all their names so he stopped trying
He turned to the assasin,

"You will take the room on our left, I think you will be best on your own"

And then to the group at large, 

"This shouldn’t take more than the time of moving thru the room, and possible killing some heretics. We meet up at the stairwell at the other end of the complex and we sweep each floor the same way. Once we reach the top we will either have found what I am looking for or not. If we don’t find anything the teckprist will sift thru their information if they left any behind.”

Cortez Jedon, and Dimitry found themselves in a mostly empty room, with an unusual amount of blood and gore strewn about the room. but as they neared the other end, Cortez heard a noise, but the psyker had noticed first. 4 blood letters had materialized behind them. 
Cortez’s heart sank. This meant he was probably right. 

HTC (I’m going to call Vaz that for short so I don’t have to remember the long version) entered his room silently and unseen. There were about 12 assorted heretics and PDF troopers lounging around keeping half an eye on the door. Half an eye was not enough when it came to assassins.
The third group moved into their own assigned room. And fund themselves facing about 15 PDF troopers, mostly dead being torn apart by 3 blood letters.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nodding, the Assasin darted off, and slunk into the shadows.

With a thought, the Mind Impulse Unit in his goggles activated the goggles heat sensor - looking straight through the rockrete wall, he counted 12 men. Typically, they were lazing around, doing nothing. However, he did note that a few had their faces turned towards the doorway, a couple of recharging las-packs were lying on the burning brazier.

Reaching into the pocket that held his grenades, he selected a tiny stun grenade, the little egg shell no bigger than his thumb, but the chemical reaction inside as bright as a star, as well as the huge pressure created as the two reagents combined, which drove the air out of the targets ears, bursting their Ear drums and rupturing their eye balls. Not a subtle weapon. But a useful one.

Drawing his Exitus pistol, he activated the chemicals to go round his body, Combat Drugs unknown, heightening his awarness and reflexes past the point of perfection, he levelled the modified Bolt Pistol. He aimed it at where what looked like the Ensign, the faint heat that his Peaked cap had absorbed marking him out, oh so faintly, through the solid wall. Pulling the trigger, the bullet seemed to take an age to leave the gun. Pulling back his arm, he released the Grenade. Counting 5 milliseconds, the Assasin started to sprint, his eyes on the slug, which was being closely followed by the little bomb.

With an explosion of mortar and grey plaster, the bolter round punched through the wall, a wet sound as it punched into the mans head - counting to 5, the Vindicare waited for the muffled report as the miniature warhead exploded. The grenade passed through smoothly, before exploding in a bright flash of light, before any had even realised that one of their number was dead.

And then, it happened. The world sped up as the killer burst through the wall, the 2 foot thick blockade seemingly imploding. One of the men, more alert than the others had seen the grenade and ducked - one eye was a dribbling mess, and couldn't aim properly, the autogun shots being dodged as easily as avoiding thrown apples. Sprinting forward, HCTS38007 caught the mans hand, snapped the wrist so that white bone gleamed through, causing the pistol to fall limply. A cry of terror came slowly from the doomed man. But the Vindicare had no pity. Ripping the arm cleanly out of the socket, he just touched the mans throat, a seeming lovers caress, only to see the windpipe collapse.

The killer was a dervish, unseen and unheard, the men were dying.

Only when the room was empty, did the drugs stop pumping. Holstering his pistol, the assasin looked outside. He could still see the dust clouds from where the Inquisitor had just run.

Turning his attention inside, it looked as if a Butcher had lost his mind. The colours that splashed across the room meant nothing to the slaughter he had just wreaked. Clambering swiftly up on top of the building he had just cleared, he saw something that was very interesting.

_Daemons..._


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thestor nodded at the sisters, "Follow me." and he strode off toward large blast doors. The chapel was not far from the deck and when they reached it he opened it for them, "I will wait for you out here and then take you to the armorey."


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

OOC: Shit, I just relilised that I said I was with the Col.
IC: Striding into the room, Sythitor saw the Daemons tearing apart the troopers. Pulling out his plasma pistol, he blew half a head off one Bloodletter, which then grew back.
"Kill the Daemons" he bellowed, readying his servo-arm powerfist.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Screaming litanies of hate against the daemons, Uradiah charged towards the chaos filth. Swinging Wrath into an enemy, he rolled to the side as a claw tore threw the right side of his robe. Uradiah, now really pissed at the beasts, started hacking and slashing wildly at them. It was not a good day to be a daemon, or Uradaih's robes (Burnt by phsycic fire and now torn by claws?!)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"Daemons!" Jedon hissed, "I... I'll... Holy Emperor!" Arrogance left Jedon as he stumbled about seemingly detecting something else. "He... He he he hahahaha." Going hysterical the psyker began to spin in a circle going faster and faster until he was just a blur. Then all of a sudden he was gone, replaced by a cloud of smoke as his body teleported a few floors up. Seeing his new target Jedon leapt towards it, his staff beginning to glow, giving off so much light it was almost capable of blinding a normal man, with him laughing crazily all the while. . .


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Cortez drew his power weapon and charged a daemon wielding the blade 2 handed. Cleaving it in half he paried several blows from the next.

He ignored the psyker, he had expected somthing like this. He got on the combead to explain what he now realised was definately the situaltion.

"This is Cortez. Finish the Daemons and meet me at the stairwell, we have more important foes to battle on this field. "

Refocusing on the batle, he rushed the bloodleater and steped back drawing his pistol. He shot it twice, the first removing its head, the second removing its arm, witch had been rising to strike him anyway.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Before Thestor closed the doors on the sisters he pulled up short, "The armorey is on level 4, section 9, hab 2, block 16. Unfortunately duty calls and I will not be able to escort you there. I assume you will find your way, the elevator and other means of transportation are down this hallway and to the left. We are on level 6, so you must go down two levels. May the Emperor watch over you sisters." and with that he walked away.

-------------------

The pain had only magnified seeing as how the two apothecaries of his company had to cut his old armor off to be able to stem the tide of blood once they pulled the sword out. They had been given the gift of the geneseed that he also bore and like him and the other hundred some odd astartes on this ship they all carried the same geneseed and were therefore brothers. None knew of this save them and William liked to keep it that way. 

"Why has my body not stopped the blood flow?" he asked his new astartes physiogomy should have seen to that problem. One of the apothecaries shook his head, "The blade was tainted sir. It was tipped with a virulent poison that has disabled your blood from coagulating. We have countered the poison and drawn the rest from your system, you will bleed out for about two more minutes and then the effect will be gone. Until that happens the sword stays." the apothecary turned and nodded at his brother. William knew all of the hundred astartes that now travelled with him but for the love of the Emperor he couldn't remember these two. He knew it was the pain but it was bugging him extremely.

The next two minutes seem to pass slower than the speed of continents and once his blood did start to coagulate a mask was placed over his mouth and he was finally given over to rest. He woke up in the ship's apothecarian section of the medicae deck on a bed. He tried to sit up and felt a stinging pain in his side, it wasn't too bad, he thought. He examined his bandages and made to sit up when Apothecary Jove gently pulled him back down into the bed, "I do not think so sir. You still need a few hours of sleep and rest." 

William laughed, "You know I could not remember your name during the surgery?" Jove chuckled, "You are a strange one sir, that you are, and do not try to change the subject either, you stay here till I say so." William made to get up, "But I am your captain and I say I am getting up." 

"And I am the one trained in medicine, not YOU." countered Jove. "Fine." said William and he laid back down. "Can you bring Hektor and Thestor here then for me?" Jove nodded and walked away. The man was truly massive, all of the hundred men he now commanded he had trained with while at Terra and all shared his same geneseed. Jove had clearly been a large man before the gift and it only served to accentuate his bulk, but he was thier head apothecary. Thestor and Hektor arrived from a door to the apothecarian, "Yes sir?" they asked. 

"First thing's first, Hektor I want you to send a message to Cortez planetside and find out what is happening. Once you find out come tell me." Hektor nodded and walked away. "Thestor where are the sisters?" 

"They are currently still in the chapel where I left them sir." he said. William thought for a little while before saying, "Keep an eye on them. Tell the men to mostly keep to their sections of the ship. I do not want the sisters seeing anything they do not need to. They are sharp as knives and no doubt would figure it out if given enough information...understood? And I want you to accompany them until I am out of this damned bed." Thestor nodded, "Yes sir." and walked away. William plopped back down on the bed and anxiousley waited Hektor's news.

----------

Hektor made it to the bridge in under fifteen minutes. In half that many seconds he had the crew pull up the long distance vox, seeing as how Cortez and the rest had nothing but voxes. Cortez knew a little about Hektor and William and his brothers, he knew they were all astartes but he did not know how many the Implacable housed. "The vox is live sir." said the vox officer. Hektor nodded, "Inquisitor Cortez. This is Hektor. The Captain desires to know how you are progressing and if your assumptions were correct."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As Thestor left, Lynata turned to the shrine of the Emperor and bowed her head reverently. "Lord of mankind, give me the strength needed for this deed to be enacted in your name." She whispered before walking to the base of the shrine and going to a knee before it. Closing her eyes, prayers drummed into her and many others from the schola made their way out of her mouth as if of their own accord before she allowed herself to see once again and kissed the shrine. Getting up, Lynata turned away to allow for sister Epsilon to do the same, standing back and allowing herself to think of all that had happened.

Thestor was a giant of a man, easily the size of the inquisitor, if not a little bigger. The other that had been there when they had landed was of similar size; the two might even be around the size of astartes if what the initiates had been told by one of the sister superiors was true. They couldn't be space marines though, their kind were best suited in true battlefields like Lynata and Epsilon were, and they were far easier to pick out in a crowd..


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Epsilon waited for sister Lynata to finish her pray before making hers. When she did make her pray she asks for guidance and wisdom for her mission. She also asks that the Emperor protect all those who were loyal to him on this mission. Once she had finished her pray to the Emperor and his saints she opened her eyes and also kiss the shrine. As she turned to face Lynata she remembered her training incomplete training as a Seraphim. She had excellent skills with duel pistols and was good in close combat but just as her training began she had been called to join the Inquisition. Thus she never finished her training or was promoted to a Seraphim. Yet why was thinking about this? “Sister is there anything else that you wish to do in the Chapel or shall we now head towards the armory?” ask Epsilon wondering what Lynata was thinking about.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

" _"Inquisitor Cortez. This is Hektor. The Captain desires to know how you are progressing and if your assumptions were correct." _ "

Cortez disengaged combat and stepped back, firing his pistol in the direction of the daemons to keep them back. 

"Tell William that our suspitions were corect. The psyker has reacted and I've lost track of him. He will know what I mean."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"No sister, unless we want to make ourselves useless to the mission, the Emperor will forgive us if we do not continue with prayer more than we must." _Lynata said before heading towards the doors leading outward. It was strange though, they had encountered nothing and no one when they had been taken here, and more of the same in the chapel itself. 

Did the crew not use this place? Or was something else at work here? Stopping before opening the doors, Lynata allowed herself to look back at the shrine. _"One thing does not seem right here sister; not every person on a ship may be able to readily devote their time to prayer to Him, but there is no one here besides us. Something is not right."_


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hektor voxed Jove, "Yes Hektor?" came the burly apothecary's voice. "Tell the Captain that Cortez said their suspicions were correct and that he has lost control of the psyker." 

"Aye." came the reply. Hektor stood gripping the vox earpiece and tilted his head back. Soon he and his brothers would finally be released and their captain would lead them without fear of being found out. They had been on only five worlds since their gift but each time spent on those planets had been over two years of nonstop fighting. Hektor wondered what fate would befall the planet beneath him.

---------

Jove walked into the apothecarian and William sat up. He raised an eyebrow, "You recovered quickly." William snorted, "I am astartes like you, remember? I am made to heal quickly. What did Hektor say?" he was almost giddy with anticipation.

Jove shook his head, "He said that your's and Cortez's suspicions were correct and that he has lost control of the psyker." 

"Damn..." muttered William, this truly was bad. There was only one thing to do, "Walk with me to the armorey I need to get ready." Jove nodded and they strode out of the apothecarian. The medicae part of the ship was on the same level of the armorey and it took them only five minutes to get there. William remembered something, "Wait. Ask Thestor where the sisters are." Jove put his hand to his small earpiece, "Thestor where are the sisters?" A reply came back and Jove nodded, he looked at William, "They are on their way Captain." 

"Shit. Alright I want you, Thestor and Hektor to get your gear on now you will accompany I and the sisters to Angel's Peek. Tell Achilles to join the sisters and take them to the armorey once all of us are ready and once they are done there to meet me at the bridge." Jove nodded and realayed the orders, "They are readying themselves Captain. Shall we?" he gestured to the armorey door. William nodded and walked in.

------------------

Achilles approached the two sisters who were coming out of the chapel. Why the captain had sent him he had no idea, he was by far the biggest marine in the company next to Jove. "Sisters, I will escor toyu to the armorey where the Inquisitor has told me that you may gather whatever weapons and armor you need and then to meet up with him on the bridge. If you will follow me." he turned and strode off expecting them to follow.

--------------

It took them no more than fifteen minutes to get their power armor on and weapons equipped. Their amror was a dark grey with blood red gloves and trimmed with bone. Over thier chests was the Imperial eagle also made of bone, along with their face grill. Their armor was molded to form a skeleton's bones on the chest legs and arms. Their eye pieces were a cold arctic blue. Jove stood out the most in his white apothecary's armor but Thestor and Hektor wore black battlecloaks over their armor and hid their powerswords and boltguns beneath. William's armor was covered in his white and gold robes as always so as not to draw attention to his power armor from the sisters. "We go to the bridge." He knew what would have to be done to world beneath, Exterminatus.

-----------------

"Here is the armorey sisters. Be quick about it the Cap...Inquisitor is already at the bridge."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Power armour actually takes a very long time to put on from start to finish; at least a while longer than fifteen minutes. Just as Lynata and Epsilon praying would take some time.]
*
Another one like this?* Lynata thought as a new henchman of inquisitor Tolle found them. Something was amiss, every henchman they had seen so far was a giant; and then this one let something slip as they aproached the armoury. _"Here is the armorey sisters. Be quick about it the Cap...Inquisitor is already at the bridge."

_Turning around and drawing both pistols, Lynata looked up at their 'guide'. "_Captain? What did you mean by that, and in the name of the Emperor who are you!" _She yelled, despite her lack of authority it wasn't a question. It seemed that the Emperor saw fit to allow both her and Epsilon a chance at shedding some of the deception.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

As the members of the group battled the lesser daemons, that which they did not know battled the psyker 3 floors above. With a mighty swing of its axe, the greater daemon of the blood god Khorne, braught itself and the Psyker falling thru 3 floors to the groud with a mighty crash. 

Cortez swore. Loudly.

"Everyone! Focus on the Bloodthirster!!!" he shouted.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Achilles sighed, "Sister you do not have the authority to question what is happening. I am a servant to the Inquisitor and that is all you will know." He seemed unperturbed by the pistols being pointed at him. He did not doubt if she attempted to shoot him he would kill her and her sister, he was an astartes after all. He saw the doors to te elevator open up down the hallway behind the sisters and the Captain step out. He was quickly making his way toward the sisters. Achilles smiled, "Now would be a good time to put those down before you make the wrong decision."

Before she could answer William had hit Lynata so hard that she flew into the wall, dropping the pistols, and slumped to the floor. Achilles had Epsilon's powersword drawn and at her throat. William towered over Lynata in his new armor, "Damn you! When will you learn to obey your superior's orders?! I offer you my hospitality by bringing you on my ship and give you the Emperor's good grace by allowing you to essentially travel without servo-skulls or someone always watching you AND I allowed your insubordination planetside, and this is how you repay me?! By drawing your weapons against my servant! I will have no more of this, you will obey your orders to the T and if you don't I will not hesitate to use my powers and execute you. You gave up your right to question orders when you joined the Inquisition, stop thinking you still have it." 

He turned to Achilles, "What did she want from you?" 

"She asked what was going on here and who I was. I also said Captain." he didnt even turn from Epsilon. William's anger was suddenly gone and he was laughing hysterically, "Are you serious sister? Just because he called me Captain does not mean I am not one. Does not the man who commands the ship called Captain, even if I am an Inquisitor my men are to call me Captain for that is what I also am, Captain of this ship. As for what is going on I suppose you mean the size of my men, yes? Let me tell you something sister, when one has made a record as long and enduring as mine sometimes you are given gifts for your troubles. While this ship is filled to the brim with other menials and naval personel I was gifted not long ago with the only surviving company of the Hades Legion Astartes Chapter. Your guides so far have been astartes. They were bound to my command by the High Lords of Terra when I left the cradle of humanity. Enough of this questioning, I am the Inquisitor and I will be asking the questions you are to follow. Now stand up, I must take you two into the armorey for weapons outfitting for our mission on Angel's Peek."

Achilles handed back Epsilon her sword and William pulled Lynata to her feet. He quickly examined her face with his eyes and found that he had not broken anything, although it had bruised immediately. As the two sisters walked into the armorey Achilles pulled up next to him, "Hades Legion? Last surviving company? That's the best you could come up with?" William stared him down, "Shut up. You are the one that let slip captain, if you had kept watch on your words we would not have had this problem. Now I have to deal with their ruffled pride thanks to you." Achilles stared at the floor, knowing he had just been chastised. William spoke again, "You will have command while we are at Angel's Peek, I want regular updates on how the rest of the system is doing once we have landed, understood." Achilles nodded, "Aye, sir." and walked away. 

William shook his head and rubbed his temples, _how am I going to deal with them now_, he thought before catching up to the sisters.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"We are on a mission. It is possible that they are working in the Emperor name and are unable to make down here. Remember sister they are not as devoted as us. Yet I must agree I do find it kind of odd that there is not one single person here. Not even a priest." said Epsilon as she left the Chapel.

When they finally reach the armory there was large hencemen waiting for them. After hearing what the Hencemen said and seeing Lynata reaction, Epsilon was unsure what to do next. Everything that had been going on seemed suspicious. Yet Lynata actions were unreasonable. Before Epsilon could make her move the Hencemen hit Lynata so hard that she flew into the wall. Then all of the sudden her power sword was aimed at her thoart desipte her not showing any signs of being hostile. Despite the Inquisitor explanation she was still sucpicous. Why did marine try to cover it up? Why not tell them the truth? "Inquisitor please forgive us for what has happened." said Epsilon as she grab the power sword and made her way to the armory. Also if he had a group of space marines under his command why did he recruit sisters? Space marines were the besting fighting force that the Imperium had to offer. None of this made sense but she was here to follow orders not questioned them.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Chose to become part of the inquisition, what twisted joke was being played here? The only thing in life that she had chosen was which target would take a bullet or energy shot first. As they walked to the armoury, Lynata looked to Epsilon. _"They lie to us sister, make no mistake of it; if lord Tolle was just the captain of this ship then there would be no reason to deny it in the first place."_

Looking away from Epsilon, Lynata finally looked back to inquisitor Tolle; even an inquisitor had no right to be as arrogant as he had been, even if he was the embodiment of the Emperor's divine will, the Emperor was neither blind nor arrogant. _"Lord, I do not regret my actions but please permit me this. It may be the Emperor's choosing my destiny for me to fight the enemies of the Imperium as I do now, but please stop trying to make things seem as though they are different. The inquisition took myself and three other initiates from my order days before we were to leave with my sisters. The inquisition all but kidnapped us to fight through the lies and deception it creates because none of you inquisitors truly trust each other. I never had any choice in the matter and give myself no illusion, you should do the same."_ She said before looking back at Epsilon and entered the armoury.

There was never any point in denying what was true; she was never fighting alongside an inquisitor by choice. Though she knew above everything else that, permission or not, there would no doubt be reprimand fro her words.

[Figured it was about time to cut the crap and put that out in the open. As far as the armoury is concerned, Lynata knows there won't be enough time for her to get power armour or carapace armour so she's only looking for a flak vest and gloves to cover her hands, along with a bolter or bolt pistol.]


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William had had enough of Lynata, her damned persistence had just made her the wrong enemy in him. He told Epsilon to wander about and let him and Lynata talk in private. Once she was gone William turned his full attention and stood to his full heighth, he towered above her and cut an impossing figure, a fire burned in his eyes. 

"You always have a choice sister, just because the consequences of one of your options seems distasteful to you does not mean you do not have a choice. Yes I read your report and your backround, I know everything about you. You were taken by the Inquisition against your will, yes, but you could have fought back. You most likely would have been tortured and then killed, but you still had a choice, do not say otherwise. You were trained by the sisters and trained to be obedient, act like it." He stopped for a few moments, something had just popped into his head.

"I do not care for your backround or your hurts in life, neither did the Inquisitors who took you in the first place. We are doing our job and that means that we have to constantly work with lies and deception something you are not trained to deal with like we are. To do this we must distance ourselves from those who we employ, meaning they become tools to us so that we can serve to better humanity. Do not try to change the subject when I chastise you either, this was never about your backround and history, you are sticking your nose in places where it should not be and you would do well to remember that. Get out of my sight." He stepped back and let her go. She reminded him of himself when he was a young interrogator. He decided he would put a series of tests in front of her along this mission to see if she was worthy.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Wondering around the armoury, Epsilon found another plasma pistol. She observed it and decided to take it. She might also need some gernades so she moved down a bit and found some frag, krak gernades and melta bombs. She decided to take the krak and frag gernades and not the melta bombs. Look at other exotic equipment and armour she found several jump packs. She had receive a bit of training and decided to put it on. She had a bit of trouble at first but she got the hand of it and decided to see if the conversation between the Inquisitor and her sister was finally over.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Before the dusk had even cleared, Uradiah finished off the last minor daemon, and charged over the fallen debris, the commissar right behind him. The bloodthirster roared as it regained it's footing and stood to it's full height. Screaming "For the Emperor!", the ecclesiachy preist swung his mighty evisortor into the greater daemons trunk-like leg. Blood spilled out of the wound and the warp-creature retaliated, bringing it's axe in a two-handed cut directly downwards. The preist rolled out of the way, just barly escaping the weapon. Stone broke before the axe, but not Uradiah.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Cartez Focused compleatly, tuneing out everything but the target, exept for keeping an eye on the psyker. He charged, vaulting over some falen suport beems. 
Brining his sword and his pistol to bear on the daemon he was able to cut deep inot its leg, it barely noticed however even when he added to the wound with his concealed digital weapon. frustrated he contined to attack it, but it sent him flying with a deft swing of its arm.

The daemons attention was focused on Jedon, brining its axe down twards the rubble he had falen in.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Seeing the daemon take wounds on it's legs with barely a growl, uradiah decided upon a different tactic. Noticing the daemon's fixed attention upon the pysker, the preist charged towards the creature and jumped as high as he could. Swining Wrath the evisorator at the distracted head, he finally was able to take the things attention of Jendon.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William saw Epsilon coming toward him, a jump pack on her back. "I see you have found the jump pack section sister. Hopefully your training will see you not get killed." He knew Lynata had to blow off some steam, so he turned to her, "Get what you need and meet us at the bridge you need time to yourself." He gestured for Epsilon to follow him out of the armorey. As they walked toward the elevator that would take them to the bridge William asked Epsilon, "How good are you at street and urban warfare sister?"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jedon Slowly pulled himself to his feet. He looked about and realised his staff had broken into three pieces but he seemed to take no notice. He appeared completely oblivious of the Greater Daemon, bending over to search the rubble at just the right points to avoid decapitation. Finally he found his Las pistol and whooped with joy and held it close to his heart as if it was the most important thing in the world, before firing two pointless shots at the Bloodthirster. Jedon then noticed that the Daemon was occupied and took the opportunity to attack. He lifted up his hand and the Power sword flew out of the Inquisitors grip and into his own.
"Thanks Corty." Jedon yelled, and then "I'm gonna hit him where it hurts!" With that he charged forward and jammed the blade in his targets crotch, leaving it stuck there. He saw it swing the axe towards him in retaliation and dived to the side and instant to slowly. The blade lightly brushed his skull but he was thrown through the air and landed unconscious some way a way, his face covered with blood.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

As the prist attacked the Daemon Cortez regrouped himself. He would not be able to take manny more hits like that, he was almost out of pain killer. 
Cortez was shocked when his blade was removed from his hand. And somewhat disconcerted by what Jedon did with it. Seeing the psyker sent flying gave him a bad fealing. Wether the psyker was still alive or dead would have to wait untill more pressing maters were dealt with. 

He was heartened when The distraction in its lower body opened the thing to another attack from Uradiah, leaving a bleeding gash in its head. A proportianate wound on any normal creature would leave it dead, but in stead of dieing It roared, 

"BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!"

Its vile voice gave Cortez a sinking fealing in his soul. He prepared himself however for another attck. With his blade gone, assault was to avoided, so He ducked behind cover and began to carefully aim a shot of plasma at the gash in its head.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Inwardly, Lynata laughed; inquisitor Tolle still tried to create some veil of choice where there had been none. Live and serve Him, as had been drummed into her, or die like a heretic; there was no choice in that no matter how you tried to put it. Not for a sister at least, for the unfaithful possibly, but not for a sister.

Walking through the armoury, there were numerous weapon racks and armour cages, the more exotic gear guarded by ceiling mounted servitors with both arms replaced with heavy calibre bolt or laser weapons. Disgust played across her features at the thought of using oe of the unfamiliar weapons, as they were likely xeno tech. Carapace armour would be to bulky, and there was no way she would find a suit of power armour for herself; instead Lynata took up a flak vest. 

Finding a bolter took more time, most in the armoury being designed for larger, power armoured hands rather than the hands of a real human. In the end though, she did find one, affixing a shoulder strap to the gun for better recoil support. While Lynata had no doubt about being able to use the gun after all this time, it was heavier than she remembered.

"My lord, please give me the strength needed to act as your shield for those who are your spear." She whispered while donning the vest and returning to sister Epsilon and inquisitor Tolle, bolter held in both hands.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William turned and looked at Lynata just before Epsilon could answer his question, "Good. You will need the flakvest." he eyed the boltgun, "Not one for subtlety I suppose...this does not matter." He put is hand against the door to the elevator and let her in. As the elevator made its way to the level with the bridge they stood in silence. William cherished it for he rarely ever had silence in his life, but he could tell it was unnerving the sisters. A light turned on and the elevator beeped announcing their arrival on the fourteenth level of the ship. 

They walked down a rather large hallway that seemed to grow smaller as it approached the blast doors to the bridge, all around could be seen secret compartments that housed defense guns. Upon entering the bridge the ship's helms-man shouted, "Inquisitor on the bridge!" The servants that were working there immediately stopped what they were doing and kneeled. He sighed, there times when he did relish his position and its authority but now he did not need this frivolous pomp, "Rise and back to work. The Emperor protects." The servants stood and went back to their stations. 

William walked the sisters over to a large holo-map that depicted the world Elysia and more specifically the grounds where Inquisitor Cortez and the rest of their retinue was. Jove, Hektor and Thestor all stood around the table consulting the map and debating. William realized now was the time to tell the sisters a little bit of information, for they must surely know how much animosity exists between the Inquisition and the Astartes. The three huge astartes turned to regard the sisters, their cold blue icepieces seeming to pierce their souls. "Sisters I believe I have not been very forthcoming about all of what you have seen." He saw Lynata roll her eyes and knew he deserved it.

"I had told you that the astartes were gifted to me and this is true, but the reason is more complicated than I let on. Sixty years ago I had prosecuted a campaign alongside the Hades Legion Space Marine chapter against the arch-heretic Bishop Renald Shoure and the forces that he had turned. The system he was in had openly rebelled and my good friend Saint James was on one of the planets. I had just returned from hunting down the daemon prince Gor'Dhan into the eye of banishing him for a millenia. The Hades Legion had agreed to help me in my efforts and we eventually ground the whole system into the dirt planet by planet. The men of the first company were the ones who accompanyed me to the systems home planet where I saw James battleing the arch-heretic who had risen to a daemon prince himself. He slew James and cast his body upon the floor, in my rage I ordered a full assault and the whole first company accompanyed me."

"The rest of their fleet was struggling in a huge naval battle where eventually my ship was the only survivor by the time reinforcements arrived and barely at that. I killed the arch-heretic and completely destroyed his soul, but I was horribly wounded in the battle. I would have been confined to some sort of machine for the rest of my life had not the surviving astartes put me in life-support and taken me to Terra where I was given the gift of geneseed for my efforts. The seed implanted in me was that of Dorn as is the men you see before you, this is why I may seem a tad too arrogant at points. This is why they were given to me, I killed the man who had destroyed the rest of their chapter and they had in turn rebuilt me on terra and inducted me as their Captain." Seeing the look of shock on the sisters' faces he knew that while his story was mostly true, besides that the actual Hades Legion had been completely destroyed and that the men he now led had the same mixed seed as his, they would believe it. For how could one be tainted with the seed of Dorn? 

"Now that you know I would appreciate you not telling everyone you meet, please. Now get me link to Cortez." He heard the beep letting him know the long range vox was on and he began to speak, "Cortez I was informed of your position and status. I fear that Elysia is lost to us if something of that magnitude was allowed by the populace, you know that the only answer is Exterminatus. I and the sisters are moving to the Hive world Angel's Peek to continue the hunt but the Implacable will stay here should your ship need any support or help. Achilles will be who you communicate with from now on, I have sanctioned Odyss tactical squad to go down to the surface if you need help, all you must do is let Achilles know. We will not hear from each other for awhile, good luck." 

He turned and brought up the holo-map of Angel's Peek, "This planet is a very large hiveworld and we will be infiltrating from the bottom. The local Arbites ae constantly having to fight against numerous hive gangs and we will start there. If anyone is likely to turn in a hive it is going to be the disenfranchised and weak. You have already met two of these astartes, " Hektor and Thestor removed their helms and nodded at the sisters, "And the last is Chief Apothecary Jove." The monstrous astartes dwarfed his brothers and removed his helm revealling a bearded face, "Greetings sisters." he smiled and put his helmet back on as did Hektor and Thestor. Achilles walked over to them from a stat-plot, "I apologize for what had transpired earlier sisters, we were told to keep quite for we did not know if we could trust you. Now we know we can, good luck to all of you, I wish I could go. Your transport is waiting on level nine at the docking bay sir." 

William nodded, "Lets go."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hearing inquisitor Tolle's words shook Lynata to the core; she had been right and even when he had claimed the truth, the inquisitor had lied to them. All this more recent version of the truth did was eat away at what little trust there could be, and have more make sense. If it was the truth, and Tolle was truly a space marine bearing geneseed of the Imperial Fists primarch, then loyalty and faith were beyond question.

Looking back at the holomap before it flickered off, the last of the inquisitor's words caught Lynata as she turned to move with the rest of them. _"My lord, are all of us to infiltrate?"_ She asked, knowing that concealing power armour would be difficult on its own, but concealing astartes would lilkely be impossible. _"A hive is world unto itself, but a group consisting of space marines will more than likely draw the eyes of the Emperor's enemies and give them warning."_ She continued, knowing that their target knew he was being tracked and would be on the lookout for the likes of inquisitor Tolle.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William smiled at Lynata, "I suppose I used the word lightly sister. Once we have entered the hive world you and sister Epsilon will head to the main Arbites precinct. You will meet with the head judge and inform him of the Inquisition's involvement, but there is a twist." Hektor chuckled, "Always with your twists Captain." 

William nodded, "Indeed the judge must not know that I am present on the planet. I will be absent from action for a little while, tell him I just had surgery. You will pose as the Inquisitor that is under my wing and has been sent to the planet and Epsilon will be your Interrogator. While you work through the top levels of the hive I and my men will disappear beneath it and move in the areas where the gangs are strong and we will not be seen. So you see we will be working from both angles sisters so as to have a better chance on that damned hive world." he held his hand out and Thestor placed four small devices in his palm.

He handed one of each to the sisters as they reached the transport. "Those are a small voxbead you will put in your ear and will use to communicate with I and my men at all times. The other is a hacking/cloaking device, use it only in the most dire of circumstances. I have faith in both of you and know that you will get the job done. I know that the Sisters of Battle despise lying in all forms but for us to achieve our objective or even get close this is our logical option. Lynata in the compartment behind you are the robes you are to wear over your armor and weapons, they will signify you as an Inquisitor, Epsilon the robes behind you are those of an Interrogator you will wear those. I know neither of you have had training in my order's arts but your constant pestering and questions are a good start. I and my men will be dropped off first, it will take you another hour to reach your destination. Now watch the briefing."

He pulled up another holoscreen and the briefing began, it was Achilles talking to them from the bridge, "The heretic has taken hold of the largest hive gangs on the planet and the Arbites are hard pressed to fight back. Although our first thought was that he was hiding amongst the gangs we have a hunch that he has turned a few of the nobles on the planet and resides amongst them from time to time. Seeing as how both paths are equally pressing you will be split up as I am sure the Captain has already told you."

"The hive gangs have been turned into slaaneshi cults and the drugs and narcotics they are recieving are high end stuff, meaning someone up top is giving them to them. That is where you come in sisters. It is believed that whoever is supplying the drugs to the gangs is also who the heretic is hiding with. While the Captain and my brothers will work through the gangs you will work through the nobility, you will contact him every day with an update and if you cannot reach him, or deem it safer, you will contact me and I will tell him. Good luck" the holo-map disappeared. 

William took his greek style astartes helm and put it on. The huge white and black checkered horizontal plume a stark color change from his shady armor like that of the other astartes. The transport began to shake as it entered the atmosphere and then abruptly ended as it made it through. Half an hour passed and then the pilot's voice came over the vox,"Here's your spot brothers! Good luck!" he shouted. William looked at the sisters and nodded, "You are the Eye of Terra for now sisters. Do not let anything escape your sight." The shuttle slowed to a hover about ten feet above the ground and the back door opened and William and the astartes jumped out. The door closed and then they were on their way. The pilot looked back at them, "Now would be the time to put on those robes sisters."


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Seeing the huge beast rip it's way into reality, the Vindicare knew what he was dealing with - a Greater Daemon of the Blood God! He knew he had fought their kind before, and how to finish them, but he knew not where that knowledge came from. It must have been from a previous mission, but that knowledge was left in his brain.

Unslinging his rifle, he nealt down. Taking out a rare Penetrator Round, the munition sending out Micropulses capable of bringing down the Void Shields of a Titan, or at least Temporarily. Touching it with the littlest amount of Fibre as possible, he held the Shell with a finger and thumb - and removed removed the Bolt-slide from the rifle, letting the Chambered round flick out. Dropping the Penetrator into the breach, he then removed the Magazine, loaded the displaced Stalker round, and resumed his position, taking aim at the hidieous bestial face.

Less that 500 metres seperated the two, and thanks to the destruction it was causing on the hab-blocks, was in a clear line of sight. Taking aim, the Assasin fired,the bullet speeding along, fast enough to ignite the air with its passing. The wards of the daemon shattered, the blows which had previously proven useless now striking and drawing daemonic ichor.

The Round had pierced it's eye, the daemon roaring in pain, causing the foundations to shake and crumble around the assasin. Jumping up, to avoid the collapsing building, he ran lightly across the rubble, all the time firing his rifle and pistol in each hand, each bolt exploding in bloody welts.

Activating his vox, he called to the Inquisitor.

"Attack now Inquisitor. The round won't function forever." Throwing down his pistol at the Inquisitor, the Vindicare rolled forward, and reloaded his rifle again - springing up out of the crouched position, he fired two bolts into the daemons face, and landed on the wall.

Hearing a whistling behind him, the combat drugs began to kick in - the world slowing yet again, the daemon seeming to move as if in treacle, the Inquisitors retinue standing stock still, or so it looked. Folding backwards with all the speed and flexibility of a Dancer, the wall he had bounced off shattered, as the daemons axe flashed through it. He hadn't finish his dodge, when the axe was coming straight for his face.

With a speed borne of desperation, his hand lashed out - catching the blunt haft of the axe, and swung himself up, his perfect balance keeping him steady as the blade followed through.

The World sped up again, as that awful moment passed. Resuming his attack on the daemon with his rifle, he could sense the Daemons wards returning.

He would have messaged the Inquisitor, but HCTS38007 realised that in 'normal' speed, he had only said to attack 3 seconds before.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Everything seemed to happen so fast that before she knew Epsilon was now alone with just her sister and the pilot. She felt like she couldn't trust anyone. She felt that she was around Witches, Mutants and Traitors. The Inquisitor was not only a witch but also a mutant. This entire army was made up of mutants. As for sister Lynata, she was still suspicious of her. She broke the rules and questioned almost everything the Inquisitor did. The Inquisitor at first had removed her doubts but now she could no longer trust his words. Epsilon should have never left the sister hood. How could she think the Inquisition was pure? The idea of being an Interrogator, which was techincally an Inquisitor in training disgusted her. She wanted to be a Palatine and perhaps one day a Canoness. Yet she would carry out her mission. Yet she would need a way to contact an Inquisitor Lord and report everything that she had learned. Yet until that time came she would have to fall the Inquisitor command. She put on her robes but didn't hide that fact she was unhappy about it.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Cortez heard the assasins voice over the Vox, watching its head penetrated by the shot and its wounds begin to blead. He decided to act as efectivly as posible... if he wasnt an inquisitor he would probably shy away from the plan he had in mind.

Cortez charged the daemon shooting it on the way, he dived between its legs and roped out his sword. Shooting up with his pistol, blasting with his digital weapon and carving up with his blade, he cleaved upen its skin. Leaping upwards he found his upper body inside the daemon as planned. He began to fire his digital weapon indiscriminantly, his other weapons to unwieldy to use in his current situation.

On the outside the others watched and saw the daemon keal over in pain still thrashing and clawing at its chest.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William looked around at where they had been dropped. Hektor was reading the information from his HUD outloud, "Temperature of -35 degrees farenhiet. Low humidity level. Little to no life forms." Thestor tilted his head back in agitation, "Must you always do that brother? It is so annoying." Jove gave Hektor a playful shove. William watched as the shuttle made its way toward the hulking hive city, he hoped Lynata was up to the job, for is she was not then their whole mission on this planet was forfeit. He turned back to his squad, "Alright Hektor now's the time to tell us where the entrance is."

Hektor nodded and read his auspex, "Three clicks north of here. It will take us about fifteen minutes to get there and then half an hour to get into the actual city of Angel's Peek." William nodded, "Then lets be on the move." That would put them in the city roughly the same time as the sisters landed, good, he thought, he liked it when things were on time.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking out the side portals of the transport, Lynata got a good look at the city as they aproached; massive was just one word for such a construct that housed so many of the Emperor's faithful.

Tearing her eyes away from it, sister Epsilon became the focus of her attention, and the look on her face either meant that something was on her mind, or she was just not happy, or worse still: both. _"Take the robes off sister, where we are going we will not need them."_ She said, _"It is against orders, but we will not be going to the arbites first. If their is corruption of the nobles, than the ecclesiarchy must be warned; their faith is as incorruptable as our own."_ She finished before taking a step forward so that she did not have to shout as much over the engines.

_"There is something wrong though isn't there?"_ She asked, hoping that if there was something troubling Epsilon, it was as close to nothing as possible.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Once again she was disobeying orders. "Sister I do not agree with your plan. We should be following the Inquisitors orders." said Epsilon. She was unsure on what to do. She could either follow a witches/mutant orders or a heretic orders. Either way none of them followed the path of the Emperor. Yet if she did go to the Ecclesirarchy she could report everything she had found out. Hopefully she would still be alive and could send her report. "Yet what you say is true. Perhaps we should go to the Ecclesirarchy first and warn them." said Epsilon as she followed Lynata and took her robes off revealing her power armour. "It just this is to much to take in at once. I feel like I am in a maze and with each twist and turn I am being force away from the Emperor light." said Epsilon in response to Lynata question.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lynata had to agree, the actions of many inquisitors felt as though they were moving away from His light. _"Always remember sister, faith is the greatest of all; no matter what happens, no matter what is done, with faith His light will never be taken away no matter how hard our enemies may try. I mis-spoke earlier, when you asked me about my armour. My life was not taken from me, it was merely pointed in a different direction than I had been lead to believe."_


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William waited with Jove and Hektor as Thestor poked his head around a corner of an undercity hab. I was eerily dark down here, even though power should have been running to every piece of the hive city. That also meant is was almost as cold as the outside, which explained why they hadnt seen anyone yet. They had made it into the city without problem and were half an hour ahead of schedule. Hektor nodded, he was ready, "Cover." said William through the vox and Thestor covered them all as they ran across a street and into another alleyway, they in turn covered him as he sprinted across the street. 

As they stopped to consolidate their position and talk amongst themselves Jove put his hand up, "Silence brothers....I hear something." He made his way down the alleyway and then they heard it too, very loud music. "I am no patron of the arts but that is horrible music." said Thestor. They all nodded their heads in agreement. They reached the building that was the source of the music and stopped by the backdoor that was in the alleyway. William was about to open it when he heard movement on the other side and the marines darted for cover. It opened and two large hive gangers stepped out and threw a man on the floor and proceeded to beat the shit out of him. As the two men laughed and had their fun William had Thestor watch the door while he stepped behind the two men. 

Finally noticing him they turned and before they could scream he had their heads in his hands and crushed them to a pulp. Picking up the man on the floor he could tell by the tatooes that he had to be of a rival gang, "Brothers we have found our new insider."

-------------------------

The pilot turned to regard the sisters, he had heard their small conversation but the captain had said to let them run their course and see what happened. "The Ecclesiarchal Building is the only one with an operating landing bay at the moment sisters. The city has gone on lockdown do to high gang activity. We will land in two minutes." As he moved the shuttle down to the landing bay he could see that the system's Cannoness was waiting for them flanked by two sister superiors. Great, he thought, the Captain should know about this. Once the shuttle had landed he opened the boarding ramp, "Good luck sisters!" he called back behind him. Once they were clear and out of the shuttle he powered it away. He immediately sent a message to Achilles, "Achilles let the Captain know that the sisters are going to the Ecclesiarchy and are intending to tell them of the taint and of the Captain and us." Achilles sighed on the other end, "It will be done brother."

---------------------

The message from Achilles came quickly to William in the astartes' new base of operations. He shook his head as Achilles finished, "Will do brother." At least he knew that he had a few tricks up his sleeve. He chuckled, Jove had saved the man's life that they had found and he was now sleeping, he would be in for a rude awakening when he woke up to four astartes. He went back to thinking of the sisters' current actions, they were in for a rude awakening too once they met the Cannoness.

--------------------

Cannoness Alyxandra watched as the two sisters approached her. William had told her of them before they had even landed on Elysia and then another time after he had gone back to his ship. He had told her to keep their connection a secret and had given her the vox codes if she needed to contact him. She hated doing this to fellow sisters but these two had not been in the order for a very long time. As the two sisters stopped in front of her she gave them each a nod,"Good evening sisters. I am Cannoness Alyxandra of the Order of the Golden Skull. I have served in this order since its inception a little over a century ago. Welcome to Angel's Peek. What brings you here?" She was old she must admit, but she knew she didnt look like it. What intrigued her the most at the moment was why William had told her to watch these two.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

*"I am Sister Epsilon of the Inquisition. This is sister Lynata who is beside me. She is in charge of our current mission. We come here to warn you and root out heretics. We may need your aid, if you are willing to lend it to us. We have reason to believe several of the nobles have been corrupted. We will be contacting the arbites after our business is done with you. The reason we decided to tell you is cause the arbites may be corrupted, thus we decided to seek out a force that we could trust."* said Epsilon as she then waited for either Sister Lynata or Sister Canoness Alyxandra to speek.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[And here I was expecting to find a preacher or a cardinal, not the head of an order of adeptus sororitas. Though I guess that doesn't mean there isn't either of the other two..]

"Sister Epsilon is mostly correct," Lynata began, "it may be possible that if their is any hint of corruption, then it would try to spread to the local law; but we have not come here because we may need help. Emperor forgive me for saying this, but even with faith, we two sisters cannot do this alone with only His guidance supporting us." As Lynata finished she went down on one knee and bowed her head.

"I am sister Lynata of the order of the Ardent Shroud and I beg of you to help us in this mission of ours. There is an evil here that must be stopped." Even as she spoke, Lynata made the sign of the aquila as if her hands were acting of their own accord.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC:your cardinal is there darkreever, just because you dont meet him right away does not mean he isnt there.

Alyxandra sighed inwardly, these sisters were truly faithful servants to the Emperor. "Yes I and my sisters can certainly help, indeed we have already begun to persecute those who have turned. Please sister stand, if this had been a proper ceremony with time to spare I would not mind but we have been very busy as of late. The Cardinal is currently in a meeting that he cannot leave so he sent me to get you." She turned quickly on her heel and began to walk toward the huge spires that made up the Ecclisiarchal building.

"Sister Epsilon, you said that you were of the Inquisition and Lynata you said that you were from the Ardent Shroud. Tell me, why is it that the one who has her armor says she is from the Inquisition while the other who does not and is the head of your mission is not from that ordos?" She knew to ask questions right off the bat made her seem confrontational but it was who she is and how she came to know people. "Also while you answer those questions tell me everything about your mission."

-------------------------

William had taken his helmet off to allow the gang member to see his face. They had strapped him to a pole and slowly began to skin him alive to get the information they needed. If this was any other Imperial citizen then torture would not be in order, but as it was he most certainly had broken the law many times, and so this was how they were extracting the information. So far his legs from the knees down were devoid of skin and he was bleeding badly, but they had extracted quite a bit of information regarding which gangs were recieving the drugs and where their hideouts were but the ganger was mum on who was the supplier.

As Hektor gently put the tip of his powerknife against the man's thigh William asked again, "Who is supplying the drugs mortal. Tell me now and tell the truth and we will kill you quickly." The man was trying to answer but the knife was burning the skin on his thigh and he was gurgling in pain. William nodded and Hektor began to slice the skin off. 

"Well?" he asked. The man nodded, "Someone up...aaaagggghhh.....up top......uuuggghhh......they..AGH!...they have a lot of power.....stop please...AGH!...." William cursed, they already knew that much, "Not good enough. Are they a noble?" The man shook his head, "N-n-n-no....not j-j-j-just a noble....b-b-but Ecclisiarchy...." Damn this man, thought William, the ecclisiarchy agent was obviously the lightbringer, but at least they knew that there was a noble involved. "Who is the Noble?" he asked. Hektor was moving on to the other thigh. The man groaned in pain, "Dont know.....agh.....he's from House Froget though...." That was all they needed, William nodded to Hektor who decapitated the man in one stroked. 

He put his helmet back on and voxed the sisters, "Epsilon, Lynata, we have found out that a Noble from House Froget is the supplier of the drugs but also that the ecclisiarchy is involved. I believe that the man meant the heretic we are chasing but your mission is now two-fold, you must seek out this noble and discover how truly deep this heresy goes while I and my brothers will continue to take out the gangs one by one and attempt to find the noble through them." As he and his men moved toward the door of the room they were in he asked Thestor, "Do you have the coordinates of the hideouts?" Thestor nodded and said, "Yes sir, the closest one is ten blocks to the east of our position." William smiled, "Good."


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

*"We are both from the Inquisition. I use to be part of our martyred ladies before I joined the Inquisition. Instead of saying I I should have said we. My apologizes, Canoness. We are currently chasing a rouge pyscher know as the light bringer. As you know witches have many powerfully powers and can convinced the impure to follow him. We believe that he may be on this planet. The Inquisition has order that we deliver the Emperor justice upon him." said Epsilon in response to the Canoness orders. She then heard what the Inquisitor had found out. "The Inquisition has just received word that the Nobles from the House Froget is corrupted. They are to be captured so we can gain information on the witch we hunt. Yet it gets worse, there is evidence proving that the Ecclisiarchy is also involved and is corrupted. Thus we have just been task with the job of finding out how far this heresy goes."* said Epsilon as she waited for the sisters to react. She couldn't believe this was happening.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Alyxandra was a little shocked. She knew of the Lightbringer as did Cardinal Flannery and his henchmen were being persecuted as they spoke, but House Froget was a new advancement. She realized it must have been William that had found that information out, but for him to think it would go deeper in the Ecclesiarchy stunned her to her core. She knew the Cardinal would not be happy at all with that statement, but he would get over it. He needed to know immediately about House Froget. "This is shocking indeed sisters. Quickly, we must not keep the Cardinal waiting." she said as she opened the doors to the docking platform and made her way inside.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

*"Canoness please do not tell the Cardinal about the heresy in Ecclesiarchy. We don't know how far down it runs down and in the past Cardinals have been knows to have been corrupted and turn into traitors. I am not saying that he is a heretic but it is best if we keep this information to ourselves. Yet there is a chance and for that reason we must not tell him or he could ruin the entire mission. Yet feel free to tell him about the Noble of House Froget Heresy. Remember no one is above suspicion."* said Epsilon as she followed the Canoness.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

_Indeed, the Cardinal could also be a heretic,_ she thought. *Spoken like a true Inquisitor.* Came a voice withing her head. _Get out of my head William, are you not supposed to be in the under hive?_ she said. 

_*Indeed I am Alyxandra, it has been a long time since we have spoken though.*_

_That does not give you permission to be inside my head._ she said in her head, knowing he would hear her.

*Well put. I trust you will watch the two sisters closely then?* he asked.

_Yes damn you, now get out._ and then he was gone. She rubbed her temples to lighten the onsetting headache. "The Cardinal will know what he needs to know sister. Although I applaud your caution in this matter I have known him much longer than either of you have and I will be the judge of what he is to know. Now be on your best behaviour we are going to enter his chambers." she pushed open two gilded oak doors and walked into the Cardinal's office. 

There sitting behind a huge marble desk was the Cardinal, he stood, "Greetings Cannoness, the Head Judge just left." He was really tall, around seven feet, and looked fairly young for someone at his position. "Now I suppose you two are Lynata and Epsilon? What news do you have for me?"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[This is getting a bit ridiculous...]

Lynata tried best to contain her surprise at having someone they had never met, and supposedly had no idea they were coming, speak both hers and sister Epsilon's name as if he had known them like a friend. Making the sign of the aquila on her chest, _"My lord, how do you know who we are?"_ She asked, though already she knew the answer was not something she would actually want to hear.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

The Cardinal laughed, "Security cameras sister." he turned a screen on his desk toward them to show them.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

*"Alright then we will get straight to it, Cardinal. We have recently came across new information from the Inquisition that proves the House Froget is corrupt and that one or more of it's nobles may be heretics. We also believe that the rouge Pyscher Light bringer may be on this planet. He is a very powerfully witch, unlike any that we have face before. It is possible that the corruption may have already spread to the arbites. Thus we decided to tell you first before going to them to see if they are loyal or corrupt." *said Epsilon who unlike her sister did not make the sign of the aquila. She would not show respect to somehow who might be a heretic.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: now i have to think of what to do with lynata now that darkreever opted out.

The Cardinal took all of the information in as Epsilon explained to him the situation. "Truly the Emperor sees fit to test us in these times if House Froget is tainted. As for the Arbites I just finished a meeting with their new head judge Captain Stanfill. As of now none of them have turned but they are in a constant war with the hive gangs as of late which has caused us to put the city on lockdown. There is a senate meeting in a few hours and I believe it would be in our best interests for me to go, if not to watch Froget's actions." he fingered the rosary around his neck and mouthed a small prayer. 

He sat down in his chair and beckoned the sisters to do the same in those across his desk. Alyxandra spoke up, "Lord I believe now is the time to mobilize our full forces. The arbites, like you said earlier, are hard pressed to fight against the gangs. Although our order does not have as much armor as other orders do we have more light troops and we have been trained in urban warfare. Please let I and my sisters take the fight to the scum of the underhive and bring the Emperor's fiery wrath upon their heads." The Cardinal considered it for moment before speaking again, "Aye Cannoness. By the Emperor's grace their sins shall be washed away in a torrent of lead and purifying fire. You may leave Cannoness." Alyxandra stood, bowed and left.

The Cardinal took his large ceremonial hat off and rubbed his temples, shots of gray were stark against his black hair. "The citizens beneath us cry out for salvation from the disease and decadence that is growing in their part of the city day in and day out. Already the many chapel's we have here have been given over to housing those who are trying to escape the hell that is becoming the underhive. The Emperor's hand lays heavily upon me sisters and the fact that one of my own has turned and is now hiding in my system let alone my planet is very disturbing indeed. At the insistence of Captain Stanfill I have had security cameras put throughout this building to better keep watch over the priests and sisters here."

He put his hat back on and grabbed something beneath his desk, "I will go to this Senate meeting and I will first try to decipher what Froget is hiding. One of his many nephews is training to become a priest and I doubt anyone would want to deny a Cardinal what he wishes. Yes we will get to the bottom of this sisters, by the Emperor's grace we will." he pulled out a gilded eviscerator and belted it to his waist, "Tell me is there someone working in the underhive for you? If there is not then we are going to have a harder time. I will make sure that the Cannoness recieves you well once you reach her. While I long for the old days when I was amongst the gaurd and need only know how to wield my chainsword, my current position has tied me to the world of politics. I will figure out what I can and make sure you get the information. Now if you will excuse me I must be on my way, Gord here will take you to the sister's tower." The Cardinal made the sign of the aquila and left the office. Gord bowed to them, "Right this way sisters."


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((Just npc Lynata as a hencemen))

Sophia didn't like the idea of the Cardinal trying to figure out who the heretic was. After all he to could be a heretic. Yet it seemed she didn't have to much of a choice. She followed Gord to the sister tower. She kept her hands close to her plasma pistol and power sword ready to for an ambush. She could easily use her jump pack to escape but what about Lynata. She didn't have a jump pack and thus would be less mobile. *"Inquisitor, the Cardinal is heading to see the house of Frogets to determine who has been corrupt. One of the Cardinal body guards is taking us to the sister tower. What are your orders?"* ask Epsilon over the Vox, waiting for William to make a reply.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William put his hand up and his men stopped. He could tell she was worried about the Cardinal, after all who wouldnt be after what he had told them. He tried to remember what information he had pulled up on him but could not remember, "Thestor, what can you tell me about the Cardinal." If Thestor had not been an Astartes he would pass for a total bookworm. "Tall, somewhat young for his position, very faithful as he should be, and somewhat ignorant."

"Explain." he told Thestor. "Well sir some things tend to get passed him if you know what I mean." he said tapping his helmet. William got the picture, must be the weight of the job, "Could he be a heretic?" he asked Thestor. Thestor shook his head, "Not a chance your talking about the man who sent three hundred people to burn at the stake for supposed heresy." William nodded.

"Did you hear that Epsilon? Do not get on his bad side, we don't to be burned at the stake. Proceed into the Sisters' Tower just for good relations, work in their for a few hours and then head to the Arbites Precinct, I need to know how many men they have out here and where so we don't get shot at. Once that is done see what the Cardinal found out and we will go from there. The Emperor Protects sister."

William turned back to his men and nodded, they moved across the huge moat of raw sewage that ran around the first gang's hideout stopping every now and then to stay hidden. These would be the first to die on this planet because of that damned heretic.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Sorry I've not posted, I was planing to post this morning, and then the roof cracked...

As the Daemon began to de-materialize, a residue of blood was left behind soaking the inquisitor. He stood up, and tried to shake off as mutch blood as he could,

"Anyone hurt?" he asked loudly enughf for everyone to hear.

Then he remembered the psyker. He walked over to where Jeden lay, crouching down to see if he was still alive.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jedon lay on the ground silently unmoving. Just as the Inquisitor was moving closer he suddenly jerked upright and yelled "BOO! Hahaha you should of seen all your faces, it was priceless." As the psyker pulled himself to his feet everyone noticed that his eyes were greatly dilated. "Hmm I can feel my power draining, as if I was using a psychic ability. Oh well." Jedon then started to survey the surroundings but when he turned his back suddenly everyone could see a massive chunk missing from the back of his head. Blood was being prevented from gushing out due to the fact that a small, glowing cloud appeared to be covering it. "Hmm my head feels really itchy." Said Jedon as he started to reach round with his hand. . .


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

*"Does the Cardinal even have the authorization to do that to the Inquisitions? If it's not the Cardinal then who could it be? I mean it cannot possible be the Canoness or another sister."* said Epsilon as she made her way to the sister tower. *"Inquisitor is there any information on the people that he killed? Where they really heretics or where they people just in his way? You do remeber the story of Thor, Alicia and High Lord Goge Vandire."* ask Epsilon as she waited for a response.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Exelent avatar Solitare!

Cortez eaised an eyebrow. 

"I wouldnt scratch that Jedon." He said forcefully.

He looked around. No one else seemed to be hurt. 

"Weel, We've delth with the situation here." he said matter of factly. "We need to go back to the drop site, there will be a ship waiting for us. fter that we can get jedon some help. And I eill answer any questions any of you may have."

"Jedon I said dont cscratch it."

Cortez looked around for the assasin, finding him, he told him,

"You go ahead of us, vox me back if you find anything important, or dangerous, right now we just need to get out of here."

"Everyone folow me!"

Cortez moved twards the door. Or what was left of it.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Running off at the inquisitors orders, the preist fell in behind the pysker, intrigued by the cloud that covered his wound. And, watching one of Jendon's rise to the back of his head, Uradiah slapped it back down. "The Inquisitor told you not to touch it!" he whispered quietly. "But it's itchy!" the pysker replied. "Would you like me to scrath it with wrath?!" He said sarcastically.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: sorry for not posting lately guys, i've been really busy, and now is no exception. i will most likely be able to tomorrow or christmas day. once again i apologise


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: We seem to be in a slow down in my branch, so I'm going to speed up the chronology here.

As the Inquisitor, and what he was quickly beginning to think of as his loyal retinue came to the landing zone, the valkarie was waiting. 

Upon embarking the ship took them to the Cortez's personal ship in orbit. When they arrived, He sent Jedon to the chirurgeon. He went himself to be quickly patched up, but he took only the minimum and called the rest into a meeting...

"I've brought you all here to tell you all what is actually happening. As you know the rouge priest Christopher the lightbringer is wageing a heresy in this system, but you don’t know the full extent of it even after what you experienced on the planet. We don’t know how, but he has somehow gained dominion over all four powers of chaos. What we faced on the planet was a gate into the war in the form of a greater daemon of the blood god Khorne. Our intelligence suggests that he has established similar gates on each of the four planets, one for each power. By killing the greater daemon it is possible to destroy the gate, and that is why William is here, as a representative of the Ordo Mallius. However the plot runs deeper even that that. We have reason to believe he is somehow connected to the Alpha legion. Our theory is that either he gained his power thru them, or used it to bring a number of them under his control. That is why I am here, as a representative of the ordo hereticus. Both our Ordo’s demanded to have a representative in this matter, and we have worked together in the past so we were chosen.

Regardless, we must move on to the next planet, William has moved on ahead to follow the Lightbringer, and I am out of contact with him. We will move on to the planet of ‘Medren' It is a Forgeworld, that we believe will hold the gate dedicated to Nurgle.

Do any of you have any questions? I would like to think that I can trust all of you with any information I have by now. If not, than prepare yourselves spiritualy an phisicaly for the coming battle. There is no actual evidence of a major heresy there yet, but on a forgeworld, you can always expect a dramatic battle."

OOC: Sorry, there was a mix up, this stands over the un-edited version some of you may have seen. I will post again tomoro evening.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William stopped just as he was about to enter another room in the gang's hideout, the one he and his men were in filled with the dead bodies of the gaurds. "Sister your worries should not be focused on the Cardinal. That is all the information I have on him at the moment, it's not as if we have a cogitator handy. He will serve his purpose, despite having sent that many people to die for heresy I believe it was for a good reason, and yes Cardinals DO have that power. You must find out where the Cannoness is deploying her forces and where the Arbites are, so that I and my men can compensate. Once this has happened leave them and stay with the Cardinal, he will be able to move within the hierarchy of the hive better than anyone else due to his position. Once he is out of that meeting let me know what he found out and we will go from there."


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

The second Valkarie neared the gigantic complex. The city was a smoking ruin, with holow shells of factories still standing as iff to stand as gravestones for the city itself. It had once produced tanks in the hundreds each day to serv the emporer faithfully, the forge city of Chorok, but when the lightbringers crusade had come, it had only braught ruin in the form of the imperial retribution. dozens of tanks from all the forges nearby had decended on the city with a vengence. Their retribution had bemn holy and swift, the city was as they saw it, barely standing in the aftermath. And yet, the heretics still held the city, the tanks in their masses had been rallying for their final push, when almost as if the city itself had conspired against them the vihicles began to fail. Some had suffered the efects of jammed weapons and exploded, some had mearly stoped working altogether, some had simply falen apart. And the rest had been destoryed. Around the city to compleate the sceen of dispare were the husks of the tanks in a ring, poised as they had been for their final assault. 

All of this had hapened in the past few hours. 

Cortez paced up and down the cabin as he had at the last world.

"You all know what were going up against. Whatever else it may be capable of, the Nurglite daemons will be able to render many machines useles, this is not normal, but they have demonstrated that they have sutch power. Our goal is, again to destroy the greater daemon acting as an ancor for the gateway. If we kill it, all of them will disapear."

He turned to jedon

"You will guide us to him, as soon as we hit the ground, I want you to find the bigest most powerfull warp presence within the city, it will almost certainly be the daemon."

The door of the dropship opened, revealing the city below.

"Lets go!" Said cortez.

However, as he said the words, a shudder racked the ship, and it began to tip downwards. 

"Whats hapening?" Said cortez over the vox bead

"_Weve been hit! I dont know where it came from, but it was like a hydra!_" Said the voice of the piolet over the bead.

Cortez cried, "Jump now!"

The group jumped one by one in a huried rush, the last of you land just in time to watch the ship crash directly inot a large manufactory.

"Is anyone anyone hurt?" said cortez. He was interupted however, 4 plauge bearers, and a pink horror come shambling thru a nearby doorway into the streets...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"Of course we're all all right." said Jedon irritably as he floated back down to the ground from about two metres in the air. "You act like we can't fly." then turning to the person next to him whispered "He's not all there is he that Inquisitor."

Jedon turned to see the daemons rushing towards him and squealed in delight. Letting loose a number of lasbolts he was rewarded by a generous bath of pus and filth as it sprayed from an injured Plague Bearer. In response to this he simply collapsed to the ground and started rolling around in circles singing odd songs concerning something strange called Christmas. . .


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Cortez xharged forward, unleashing a plasma bolt at the pink horor, and finishing it off with a swing of his sword. The puss spewing from the injured plaugebearer scattered all over his cloak. He swore and jumped back...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

_As Lynata and Epsilon recieve the force dispositions of the sisters and the arbites a call comes in from the Inquisitor, "Sisters return to the ship and give the information to Achilles." Before you leave the Cardinal requests a meeting with you saying that he has pending information, but you cant go and Tolle says he will meet with the Cardinal. As the shuttle powers through the atmosphere it glows and then finally you are at the Implacable. A servant meets you there and on your way to the bridge you see an ominous door and hear yelling and screaming from behind it, the servant says it is the ship's brig, the prison. When you ask Achilles about it he seems iffy about the subject and shrugs it off. You have a few hours before you are to go back to the surface and decide to investigate. _


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

The preist landed on his stomach and swore quietly, cursing the corrupted planet. Four daemons suddenly rushed in through a doorway and the pysker and inquisitor jump to action. Uradiah spat out a mixture of saliva and dirt and followed suite. He quarted a plaque bearer with two swings of Wrath, coating the evisorator with pus. The corspe fell to the ground and more pus squited out, showering the lower half of the preists robe in the disgusting material. Uradiah had changed robes quickly on the ship, and already it was defiled. 

OOC: Sorry i haven't posted in a while, holidays do tend to mess up peoples schedule don't they?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Hey your ahead of the majority Fist. 

Cortez swore again as pus spewed from the priest's victom, some of it splatering on to him as well. He shrugged off his cloak and pressed his attack onto a plauge bearer, removing its arm with a plasmabolt and its head with his sword. Its remaining arm came up with a swing to attack him and he severed it and then cleaved in half. Even more puss now oozed down his cloathing.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Rushing up to the Horror, Sythetor tried in vain to crush it with his servo-arm, before giving up and emptying a payload of plasma into the Daemion. Squatting down next to the body, he started pointing out areas of note to his recording Familiar, who was crouched on his shoulder.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

The daemons vanquished, Cortez took a head count making sure no ne was hurt. After this he turned to jedon.

"Can you sence the greater daemons presence? We need to find it?"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jedon slowly turned to face Cortex.
"I... I can think clearly." He whispered "The last time this happened I was blinded by pain and so could not take full advantage and the time before that was... Holy Emperor it was... It was six years ago." Jedon had only been 13 at the time and it was then that his talents were discovered for up till then he had been confined to a mental hospital. He laughed with childlike glee for his mind in its current state hadn't progressed since all those years ago.
"Oh Inquisitor I'm so happy. Of course I'll track down the Greater Demon for you." Jedon's eyes dilated and he skipped joyfully through the streets as he tracked down the evil. . .


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[Sorry, I've just not had the interest on my part. I've been just so lazy over these last couple of weeks, I've not felt much like putting out a lazy, half hearted, Roleplay, and I made it difficult for myself to join in all the time, so I'm going to write one up in the next couple of days. Again, Sorry on my part, it's been a good RP, and I've enjoyed reading it, just a shame I failed to create a character I could satifactorily create.]


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Its fine vaz, I havent been the best at giving good hooks.

Cortez was somewhat allrmed by Jedons new found personality, but he took it in stride and folowed him.

As the group moved thru the streets, a rumbleing noise began to grow closer. Cortez motioned everyone to hide and they did. After a few muintets, a pair of battle tanks rolled by on the street, quickly making it past the area. Cortez was disturbed, they had looked brand new and had borne markings of chaos. This probably ment the Nurgalites were making use of the manufactoring potential of the city.

As they left cover and moved on, jedon led them deeper into the city, before they knew it, Jedon was the only one with the faintest sence of direction. As they folowed him thru the streets, they passed by a masive building that was belching smoke from chiminies far above. They could hear the sound of heavy machinary inside, and it occured to Cortez that this factory may be the sorce of the tanks seen earlier. Cortez disregaurded the thsught. It made no diference, if they defeated the daemon the main offensive would destroy this entire city. 

His thaughts were interupted however, lowd sirens began to ring, and what seemed like the entire side of the building began to open. Everyone ducked behind some kind of cover, as a masive tank- a chaos infested variation to the Leman Russ rolled onto the streets. It was far to loud for Cortez to call any warning, if someone tried a foolhardy rush, there was nothing for it but to try and destroy the tank with what they had...


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Sorry jedon, but I need to GM your char for just a second here.

The tanks gone, the group moved from cover, and deeper into the city. Away from the factory. Eventualy they came to an intersection, 3 roads lead away from their position, but a lartge pre-fabricated blockade was in place on one of them. 

"Jedon, witch way it it?"

Jedon considered, "that way." he said and pointed at the blockade apologeticaly.

Cotez examined it it was well designed. All it was was a large steel wall in the center of the street, at least 8 or so meters tall and with only one door- witch was closed. 

"Techpriest, is there any way to force it open?" Asked cortez. "Does anyone else have a diferent solution? I'm open to sugestions."


----------

